# Oh ca**o!!!



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)

*L'INDAGINE*

*Ior, indagato Gotti Tedeschi
Sequestrati 23 milioni di euro*

*Il presidente della banca vaticana e un alto dirigente indagati per omissioni legate alla violazione della normativa antiriciclaggio. Nel mirino della Procura di Roma due trasferimenti operati da un conto aperto presso il Credito Artigiano: 20 milioni alla JP Morgan di Francoforte e 3 alla Banca del Fucino*







                            Ettore Gotti Tedeschi





*ROMA *- Il presidente dello Ior, Ettore Gotti Tedeschi, e un altro importante dirigente della banca vaticana sono indagati dalla Procura di Roma per violazione del decreto legislativo 231 del 2007, la normativa di attuazione della direttiva Ue sulla prevenzione del riciclaggio. La loro iscrizione è legata al sequestro preventivo, firmato dal gip Maria Teresa Covatta su richiesta del procuratore aggiunto Nello Rossi e del pm Stefano Rocco Fava ed eseguito ieri, di 23 milioni di euro (su 28 complessivi) che si trovavano su un conto corrente aperto presso la sede romana del Credito Artigiano spa. E' in assoluto la prima iniziativa che chiama in causa la banca vaticana e i suoi vertici da quando, nel 2003, la Cassazione ha attribuito alla giurisdizione italiana la competenza sullo Ior.

Nel mirino dell'autorità giudiziaria, sono finite due operazioni che prevedevano il trasferimento di 20 milioni alla JP Morgan Frankfurt e di altri tre alla Banca del Fucino. L'inchiesta della procura prende il via dalla segnalazione di una operazione sospetta da parte dell'Unità di informazione finanziaria della Banca d'Italia, con sospensione della stessa operazione per cinque giorni lavorativi. Ciò ha consentito al nucleo di polizia valutaria della Guardia di Finanza e alla Procura romana di attivarsi. 

Il sequestro, si precisa, non è stato disposto perché c'è una prova di riciclaggio ma perché, secondo gli inquirenti, è già stato commesso, da parte dei vertici dello Ior, il reato omissivo     norma antiriciclaggio. L'articolo 55 del decreto 231 del 2007 punisce con la reclusione da sei mesi a un anno e con la multa da 500 a 5000 euro "l'esecutore dell'operazione che omette di indicare le generalità del soggetto per conto del quale eventualmente esegue l'operazione o le indica false".

E ancora, lo stesso articolo prevede l'arresto da sei mesi a tre anni con l'ammenda da 5000 a 50mila euro "dell'esecutore dell'operazione che non fornisce informazioni sullo scopo e sulla natura prevista dal rapporto continuativo o dalla prestazione professionale o le fornisce false".


                                     (21 settembre 2010)
http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/09/21/news/ior_indagato_gotti_tedeschi-7280213/?ref=HREA-1


QUALCOSA SI MUOVE, ERA ORA!


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Settembre 2010)

Ma chi se lo sarebbe mai immaginato........!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Settembre 2010)

Ce ne sono di scheletri nel caveau dello IOR ..............


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma chi se lo sarebbe mai immaginato........!!!!
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ricordi la scorsa stagione di Reporter:

http://www.enricodigiacomo.org/2010...sta-di-report-quel-misterioso-conto-corrente/

http://www.report.rai.it/R2_popup_articolofoglia/0,7246,243%5E1087833,00.html

I giornali seri denunciano, poi spetta alla magistratura muoversi.


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ce ne sono di scheletri nel caveau dello IOR ..............


Qui c'e' l'intera puntata dedicata allo IOR della scorsa stagione ... quando c'hai tempo:

*REPORT - 30/05/2010 - Il Boccone del Prete - Parte 1 di 11   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx0H_vcW2cU


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)

*Intanto e' importante continuare a dare info*

22/9/2010 (7:19)   - RETROSCENA 
*"Mi sento umiliato. Non capisco
l'ansia di attaccare l'istituto"

*





Ettore Gotti Tedeschi + Bufera giudiziaria sui vertici Ior Indagati Gotti Tedeschi e Cipriani

*
Ettore Gotti Tedeschi, presidente dello Ior: mortificazione ingiusta* 

 TEODORO CHIARELLI
TORINO

Mi sento profondamente umiliato. Sto subendo una mortificazione ingiusta e non dovuta». Non nasconde la sua irritazione Ettore Gotti Tedeschi raggiunto telefonicamente da La Stampa. Ha la voce rotta dall’emozione il presidente dello Ior indagato con la pesante accusa di riciclaggio. Non deve essere facile per lui, manager cattolico tutto d’un pezzo, banchiere che ama discutere di etica e moralità, vedersi appioppare un’ipotesi di reato così infamante. «Nessuna intervista - premette - Non mi sembra proprio il caso. E comunque non sarei sereno». Ma qualche considerazione sì, il banchiere ferito nell’amor proprio, accetta di farla. 

«Non capisco - sbotta - da chi viene tutta questa ansia di attaccare l’Istituto proprio ora che stiamo concludendo il nostro lungo e accurato lavoro, d’intesa con la Segreteria di Stato vaticana e con la Banca d’Italia, per sistemare le situazioni che andavano normalizzate». Si sente vittima di un paradosso Gotti Tedeschi. «Da quando sono stato nominato alla presidenza dello Ior, nel settembre dello scorso anno, ho dedicato gran parte del mio tempo e delle mie energie ad affrontare proprio quei problemi per i quali ora vengo indagato. Su precise indicazioni del Segretario di Stato, Cardinale Tarcisio Bertone, sto lavorando alla trasparenza delle procedure così come richiesto dalla Banca d’Italia, sulla quale nutro la massima fiducia». 

Non a caso una nota della Segreteria vaticana ispirata da Bertone, manifesta «perplessità e meraviglia» per l’iniziativa della Procura di Roma ed esprime «massima fiducia» nel presidente e nel direttore generale dello Ior. «È nota la chiara volontà, più volte manifestata da parte delle autorità della Santa Sede - si legge - di piena trasparenza per quanto riguarda le operazioni finanziarie dello Ior. Ciò richiede che siano messe in atto tutte le procedure finalizzate a prevenire terrorismo e riciclaggio di capitali. Per questo le autorità dello Ior da tempo si stanno adoperando nei necessari contatti e incontri, sia con la Banca d’Italia sia con gli organismi internazionali competenti per l’inserimento della Santa Sede nella cosiddetta White List». 

Secondo il Vaticano i dati informativi necessari a chiarire la vicenda sono già disponibili presso l’ufficio competente della Banca d’Italia, e operazioni analoghe hanno luogo correntemente con altri istituti di credito italiani. Quanto poi agli importi, si tratterebbe di operazioni di giroconto per tesoreria presso istituti di credito non italiani il cui destinatario è il medesimo Ior. «Proprio così - insiste Gotti Tedeschi - i nostri operativi mi hanno assicurato che si tratta di operazioni Ior-su-Ior, non su conti estranei. Probabilmente l’errore è stato utilizzare una banca con la quale non sono state ancora definite le procedure volute da Bankitalia. Un equivoco che sono sicuro verrà chiarito al più presto. Insisto: oggi vengo umiliato, ma il nostro comportamento e i nostri atti sono coerenti con gli impegni presi». 

Dal 2009 presidente dello Ior (battè sul filo di lana Hans Tietmeyer, ex presidente della Bundesbank), Gotti Tedeschi, classe 1945, cinque figli, è un ex McKinsey come molti banchieri italiani, da Corrado Passera ad Alessandro Profumo. Il suo primo posto importante fu alla Sige, la finanziaria dell’Imi che si occupava della gestione del risparmio. Qui lavorò con Gian Mario Roveraro (esponente di punta dell’Opus Dei, morto tragicamente qualche anno fa dopo essere stato sequestrato), con il quale fondò la Akros. Professore di Etica della Finanza all’Università Cattolica di Milano, Gotti Tedeschi è editorialista di punta dell’«Osservatore Romano sui temi economici». Emilio Botin lo ha voluto a capo delle attività italiane della banca spagnola Santander, mentre il ministro dell’Economia Giulio Tremonti lo ha chiamato nel consiglio di amministrazione della cassa Depositi e Prestiti. 

Considerato vicino al cardinale Bertone e all’Opus Dei, il presidente dello Ior è stato l’ispiratore dell’enciclica sociale “Caritas in veritate” di papa Ratzinger. Economista cattolico e liberista, si è detto sempre convinto che dalla crisi si uscirà puntando sull’etica e la famiglia e ritiene che l'attuale depressione economica abbia avuto origine dal non aver seguito le indicazioni della “Humanae Vitae” di Giovanni Paolo II, cioè dalla negazione della vita e dal blocco delle nascite,oltre che dalla crescita drogata del debito portata avanti negli Stati Uniti. 

A rimarcare l’appoggio e la solidarietà della Santa Sede al banchiere sotto accusa, poche ore dopo la diffusione della notizia l’Osservatore Romano ha pubblicato la prefazione scritta da Bertone al libro «Denaro e Paradiso. I cattolici e l’economia globale» dello stesso Gotti Tedeschi e di Rino Cammilleri pubblicato da Lindau. «Parlare di morale in economia oggi è quanto mai opportuno - scrive Bertone - dato che è stato ampiamente riconosciuto che la crisi economica globale ancora in atto è stata generata dallo sfaldamento o dal misconoscimento dei valori morali». 

«Quello contro lo Ior e Gotti Tedeschi è un tiro mancino», chiosavano ieri in Vaticano. La parola d’ordine, ora più che mai, è fare quadrato.

http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/cronache/201009articoli/58753girata.asp


LEGGI ANCHE:
http://www.ilsecoloxix.it/p/italia/2010/09/22/AM1KrX4D-ombre_passato_del.shtml

http://www.unita.it/news/italia/103755/sequestrati_conti_dello_ior_indagati_gotti_e_cipriani


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)

*L’eredità avvelenata di Marcinkus 
nel forziere vaticano

**Sono passati quasi trent'anni dalla stagione degli scandali ma l'istitutodi credito non è ancora del tutto bonificato*







Il guaio dello Ior è che non è mai guarito del tutto. Benché i cardinali tedeschi e americani, che reggono il borsello delle grandi donazioni per il Papa, abbiano preteso negli anni Ottanta una svolta dopo il crac dell’Ambrosiano e lo scandalo Marcinkus, benché si siano succeduti alla presidenza due personalità come Angelo Caloja ed Ettore Gotti Tedeschi impegnati a farlo diventare una banca trasparente, è talmente labirintico l’intreccio dei suoi conti che nessuna dubita di poter trovare nei suoi armadi qualche scheletro ancora.
 Certo, la fase più avventurosa e irresponsabile si è chiusa nel 1984, quando a Ginevra di fronte all’establishment bancario internazionale, creditore dell’Ambrosiano, il Vaticano dovette pagare a denti stretti 406 milioni di dollari per il suo coinvolgimento nella colossale bancarotta della banca. Erano state le amicizie pericolose di mons. Paul Casimir Marcinkus, direttore dello Ior e organizzatore dei viaggi di papa Wojtyla, a creare l’incresciosa situazione. In cambio di finanziamenti clandestini a Solidarnosc, il sindacato polacco in lotta contro il regime comunista, Marcinkus aveva rilasciato le famose lettere di patronage a Roberto Calvi, garantendo per una serie di società fantasma che avevano permesso al banchiere milanese di condurre le sue catastrofiche operazioni.
 “Non siamo una repubblica delle banane”, tuonò in parlamento l’8 ottobre 1982 l’allora ministro del Tesoro Beniamino Andreatta, denunciando il buco di due miliardi di dollari dell’Ambrosiano, di cui un miliardo e 159 milioni garantiti dallo Ior. Da buon cattolico democratico, fedele al Vangelo e alla Repubblica, Andreatta avrebbe voluto andare fino in fondo. L’Ambrosiano fu liquidato, ma Marcinkus si salvò. Indagato nel 1987 per concorso in bancarotta fraudolenta e colpito da mandato di cattura, il monsignore americano, amante del base-ball e del golf, la fece franca perché la Cassazione accettò la ridicola tesi che la banca vaticana fosse un “organo centrale della Chiesa cattolica” e quindi i suoi responsabili fossero protetti dall’immunità i forza dei Patti Lateranensi.
L’Italia si può ingannare, ma non i banchieri. Perciò, saggiamente, il segretario di stato vaticano Agostino Casaroli chiuse la vicenda con il “contributo volontario” dei quattrocento milioni di dollari, pur proclamando ufficialmente l’“estraneità” della Santa Sede ai maneggi di Calvi. Il risanamento dello Ior comincia da lì, sotto la direzione di una commissione cardinalizia e la chiamata alla presidenza nel 1989 dell’economista Angelo Caloja. “Noi amministriamo – spiegò a Famiglia Cristiana nel 2009, poco prima di lasciare – le risorse, che ci sono affidate dalla comunità ecclesiale valorizzandole al meglio, ma con investimenti chiari, semplici, eticamente fondati”.
 Lo Ior ideale, quello delle speranze di Caloja e dei progetti dell’attuale presidente Gotti Tedeschi, è questo. Ma nel frattempo si è scoperto che anche dopo l’annunciata operazione pulizia i canali dello Ior sono serviti per operazioni maleodoranti. Basti un nome: Enimont. E soprattutto, aggirando gli sforzi di Caloja, ha continuato ad esistere uno “Ior parallelo”, fatto di conti opachi impiegati per operazioni per niente trasparenti come ha documentato Gianluigi Nuzzi nel suo affascinante “Vaticano S.p.a.”, basato su documenti “dall’interno”. Regista di operazioni dal valore di 310 miliardi di lire è stato il “prelato” dello Ior, mons. Donato De Bonis. Caloja stesso, allarmato, mandò un rapporto segreto a papa Wojtyla. Ma non sembra che sia riuscito a imporsi. Unico risultato è che dopo la morte di De Bonis, avvenuta nel 2001, il Vaticano ha rinunciato prudentemente a nominare un nuovo “prelato dell’Istituto”.
 Gotti Tedeschi, arrivato esattamente un anno fa, è certamente la personalità che più vuole una banca vaticana pulita. Sua è la decisione di far aderire lo Ior alla convenzione internazionale anti-riciclaggio. Perciò si comprende il suo stato d’animo “umiliato”. Ma interessante è specialmente la reazione della Santa Sede, pubblicata sulla prima pagina dell’Osservatore Romano. Pur esprimendo perplessità per l’intervento della Guardia di Finanza, il Vaticano ci tiene a ribadire la sua “chiara volontà, più volte manifestata, di piena trasparenza per quanto riguarda le operazioni finanziarie dell’Istituto per le Opere di Religione”. Segno che la lezione del caso Marcinkus è stata metabolizzata e c’è solo una strategia possibile: fare pulizia anche nei cassetti più nascosti.

22 settembre 2010 
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...ata-di-marcinkus-nel-forziere-vaticano/63233/



L'inchiesta: indagati i vertici
Parla l'autore di 'Vaticano spa


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Settembre 2010)

Cacchio, avere tempo!!! 

Ho letto parecchio in passato, ma ci terrei a rispolverare.

Grazie dei link, Marì :up:


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)

Cerchero' di aggiornarlo man mano questo 3d/caso, sono curiosa di capire dove ci portera'  .


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2010)

Mi sa che vien fuori una bella bufera, ma sarà insabbiata come il caso "pedofilia".


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2010)

23/9/2010 - Ior/ Vaticano ancora all'attacco.                      

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Ior,Vaticano fa quadrato

**Ipotesi "motu proprio" del Papa.Osservatore Romano:"Si poteva chiarire con semplicità e rapidità" 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*





GIACOMO GALEAZZI 








Va ancora all'attacco la Santa Sede sulla vicenda dello Ior, la banca vaticana finita sotto indagine alla procura di Roma per violazione delle norme sull'anti-riciclaggio. In una nota non firmata l''Osservatore romano', in prima pagina, sostiene che "la natura e lo scopo delle operazioni ora oggetto di indagine potevano essere chiariti con semplicità e rapidità". Il giornale Vaticano rende note alcune delle iniziative intraprese per adeguare le operazioni dello Ior alle procedure anti-riciclaggio. Il cardianal Bertone ha disposto la creazione di un "ufficio di informazione finanziaria" presso lo Ior e di una commissione 'ad hoc' guidate, entrambe, dal cardinal Attilio Nicora. A quanto si apprende, tra i principali obiettivi di questo organismo - e tra i motivi di una qualche lentezza - c'è la riduzione del numero di conti correnti intestati ai laici, e la stesura di due normative che dovrebbero ridisegnare il funzionamento della finanza vaticana: una legge per i rapporti tra Stato della Città del Vaticano e Unione europea (la scadenza è fissata dall'Ue al prossimo 31 dicembre) e un analogo, successivo provvedimento per la Santa Sede che, giuridicamente distinta dalla prima, riguarderebbe più specificamente lo Ior. E che potrebbe avere la forma di un 'motu proprio' del Papa. Sarà il contenuto esatto di questa normativa a decretare il miglioramento, o meno, dei rapporti con le istituzioni bancarie italiane, invitate di recente dalla Banca d'Italia ad applicare standard rafforzati di 'adeguata verifica' nelle intermediazioni finanziarie con lo Ior. Di certo la Santa Sede è impegnata, per un verso, in un'operazione di trasparenza tesa a dissolvere le ombre relative ai conti correnti anonimi dell'istituto creditizio vaticano ma, per altro verso, non rinuncerà a preservare la propria indipendenza rispetto alle autorità italiane. "Vale la pena ribadire - precisa infatti la nota dell''Osservatore romano' - che lo Ior non può essere considerata una banca nell'accezione corrente. Esso amministra infatti i beni di istituzioni cattoliche a livello internazionale ed, essendo ubicato nello Stato della Città del Vaticano, è al di fuori della giurisdizione delle diverse banche nazionali". L''Osservatore romano', peraltro, precisa che all'Ocse (Organizzazione per la cooperazione e lo sviluppo economico) a al Gafi (Gruppo di azione finanziaria internazionale contro il riciclaggio di capitali) è stata "prodotta la documentazione per l'iscrizione della Santa Sede alla cosiddetta White List" dei paesi che rispettano le norme anti-riciclaggio. Il giornale vaticano torna poi a difendere "l'integrità e l'autorevolezza" del presidente Gotti Tedeschi, indagato dalla procura di Roma, e rende noto che "l'inconveniente è stato causato da un'incomprensione, in via di chiarimento, tra lo Ior e la banca che aveva ricevuto l'ordine di trasferimento". Nessun accenno alla nomina del 'prelato' dello Ior, l'ufficiale di collegamento tra la commissione di cinque cardinali nominati dal Papa e la dirigenza dell'istituto di credito. Dal 25 gennaio la posizione è vacante. Quel giorno il Papa ha infatti spedito come nunzio in Camerun e Guinea Equatoriale l'allora prelato, mons. Piero Pioppo, fiduciario dell'ex Segretario di Stato Angelo Sodano. Trapela, nella nota del giornale vaticano, un senso di sorpresa nei confronti di Bankitalia. Da lì è partita una comunicazione alla procura di Roma, "eppure" - scrive l''Osservatore romano' - gli organi di Palazzo Koch e dello Ior "operano in stretto collegamento" per l'adeguamento alle norme antiriciclaggio. Il riferimento è più generico di ieri. Senza distinguere tra la segnalazione automatica di Bankitalia alla magistratura e le informazioni relative alle modifica in corso delle norme vaticane, infatti, la Segreteria di Stato sosteneva che "i dati informativi necessari sono già disponibili presso l'ufficio competente della Banca d'Italia". La vicenda dello Ior, intanto, conquista l'attenzione dei media internazionali. Il 'Financial Times' gli dedica l'apertura. "Il Vaticano non è rinomato per la velocità con cui risponde agli attacchi sulla sua credibilità", scrive il giornale finanziario britannico, invece stavolta "la Santa Sede ha reagito quasi istantaneamente in difesa dei suoi due principali banchieri, dopo che questi sono finiti sono indagine per presunto riciclaggio". Il giornale dei vescovi italiani 'Avvenire', invece, parla di una "drammatizzazione offensiva e inspiegabile" e sembra accennare ad una concatenazione non casuale tra le ombre del caso Ior e il successo del Papa in Gran Bretagna quando accenna ad una "singolare coincidenza con ben altri eventi". "Un errore di procedura viene usato come scusa per attaccare l'istituto per le opere di religione, il suo presidente e piu' in generale il Vaticano", afferma da parte sua Gotti Tedeschi. Difende Gotti Tedeschi il presidente dell'Udc Rocco Buttiglione: "La magistratura faccia il suo lavoro e chiarisca al piu' presto la vicenda sgombrando il campo da ogni ombra, e i media diano all'esito della questione lo stesso risalto che hanno dato al suo avvio". Il presidente dello Ior potrebbe essere sentito presto dagli inquirenti della procura di Roma insieme al direttore generale Paolo Cipriani. Ma prima di allora il risultato di alcune verifiche potrebbe già essere consegnato ai magistrati.

http://www.lastampa.it/_web/cmstp/t...=242&ID_articolo=2701&ID_sezione=524&sezione=


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2010)

*L'INCHIESTA*

*Ior, la cassaforte vaticana
I segreti della banca di Dio*

*Da Marcinkus all'operazione trasparenza, fino alle accuse di oggi. Viaggio nel cuore della finanza (e dei misteri) dell'Istituzione finanziaria di Oltretevere. Gotti Tedeschi per il papa sarebbe degno del Nobel *
*di ALBERTO STATERA

*





                            La sede dello Ior                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
Spesse nove metri, le mura del Torrione di Niccolò V, eretto nel 1453, rappresentarono il potente baluardo della cristianità contro i turchi. Nel terzo millennio, quel bunker protetto dalle guardie svizzere che svetta oltre la porta vaticana di Sant'Anna, sede dell'Istituto per le Opere di Religione denominato all'origine "Ad pias causas", è giudicato se non proprio il paradiso, il purgatorio dell'offshore, dei misteriosi conti cifrati, del riciclaggio di denaro di origine opaca, di operazioni bancarie che virano sul grigio, quando non sul nero dell'inferno. Di quelle che insomma odorano da lontano di sterco del diavolo.

Il paradosso è che dopo secoli di diaboliche e impunite frequentazioni col maligno, sembra che il divino redde rationem giudiziario giunga proprio nel momento in cui decolla un tentativo di cristiana purificazione della finanza vaticana. Con papa Ratzinger, di cui gode la stima, e con gli altri plenipotenziari in tonaca, pare che il presidente dello Ior Ettore Gotti Tedeschi, il moralizzatore, fosse proprio sul punto di lanciare il suo progetto-trasparenza per restituire prestigio alle istituzioni pontificie travolte continuamente dagli scandali, quando i magistrati di Roma l'hanno indagato con l'ipotesi di riciclaggio.

Niente più conti correnti anonimi intitolati a beati e santi, niente più pseudonimi, schermi e triangolazioni occulte, come quelle che per decenni hanno visto transitare nel Torrione miliardi e miliardi di denari talvolta d'ignobile provenienza. Queste le promesse del banchiere   che da un anno si trova a maneggiare i segreti più imbarazzanti d'Oltretevere e non solo dell'ultimo mezzo secolo. Il tutto preceduto da un'inchiesta interna, segretissima, che deve aver affrontato momenti drammatici. Quando, per esempio, ha cercato di chiarire i movimenti di denaro sul conto di un ben noto cardinale, che ha dato in escandescenze. O quando si è imbattuta nei conti di Giulio Andreotti e del gentiluomo di Sua Santità Angelo Balducci, protagonista dello scandalo G8 e referente della cricca della Protezione Civile, che dimora a palazzo Chigi negli uffici di Gianni Letta e del suo factotum Luigi Bisignani, che lo fu anche del capo della Loggia P2 di Licio Gelli. Quello stesso Bisignani che, ancora giovanetto quasi imberbe, recava decine di miliardi della madre di tutte le tangenti (di allora) targata Enimont oltre la porta di Sant'Anna. Ben altro rispetto al miliardo e mezzo di lire attinto da Letta stesso anni prima dai fondi neri dell'Iri.

Aveva uno speciale pass Bisignani. E probabilmente lo conserva ancora, perché chi accede allo Ior, spesso con pesanti borse foderate di banconote, deve essere conosciuto per passare il vaglio della guardia svizzera. Valicata una barriera vetrata a comando elettronico  -  come ha raccontato in un suo libro Giancarlo Galli, che dal precedente presidente dello Ior Angelo Caloia fu condotto in visita nel Torrione blindato  -  si spalanca un salone moderno, un ottagono con pareti altissime, che sembrano quasi il paradiso. Il paradiso dell'offshore. In questa banca non esistono assegni con la stampigliatura Ior, solo contanti, lingotti d'oro e transazioni estero su estero via bonifico, con un clic elettronico. Niente ricevute, niente carte inutili. Chi è adeguatamente presentato può entrare portando una valigia piena di dollari di qualunque provenienza e uscirne senza ricevuta, ma con la certezza che il suo denaro andrà dove deve andare senza lasciare tracce.

L'ingresso del paradiso vero è più riservata, come si conviene. Solo gli intimi degli intimi possono attraversare il cortile di San Damaso, il cortile del Maggiordomo, e guadagnare il ballatoio dove giunge l'ascensore che cala dall'appartamento pontificio, dove, dietro a una porticina, c'è lo studio del presidente dello Ior. Gotti Tedeschi, che Sua Santità reputa degno del premio Nobel per l'economia, non ha che da salire in ascensore per spiegargli cos'è quest'ennesimo scandalo. 

Se ieri sia salito su quell'ascensore verso il cielo Gotti ovviamente non lo dice neanche a sé stesso, ma l'alta gerarchia della Curia non ignora certo che da molto tempo la procura di Roma indaga su banche e banchette, come quella del Fucino fondata dai principi Torlonia, che ogni giorno scambiano operazioni per centinaia di milioni con lo Ior, considerato uno schermo dietro il quale quasi mai c'è una persona fisica o giuridica. E soprattutto c'è la filiale 204 dell'ex Banca di Roma, oggi Unicredit, allocata in via della Conciliazione al confine con le Mura Leonine, meno di duecento metri da piazza San Pietro, dove in due anni sono transitati su un conto Ior quasi 200 milioni di euro. Conti sconosciuti, protetti e sospetti. Di cui sicuramente, a suo tempo, non ignorava l'esistenza Cesare Geronzi. Ammesso che ne fosse all'oscuro, di certo ne fu informato il suo uomo per i rapporti con il Vaticano Marco Simeon. Ma l'ispezione interna si arenò misteriosamente.

L'Istituto per le Opere di Religione, nato una prima volta nel 1887 sulla base di quanto stabilito dalla Commissione "Ad pias causas" costituita da Leone XIII, divenne una vera banca il 27 giugno 1942 con chirografo di Pio XII, prevedendo che a usufruirne fossero dicasteri del Vaticano, conferenze episcopali, arcidiocesi e diocesi, parrocchie, nunziature, ordini religiosi, preti e monache. Non andò proprio così, quando si scoprì che sulla riva del Tevere albergava per gli amici e gli amici degli amici una banca onshore e al tempo stesso offshore, dove tutto si poteva nel maneggiare tanto denaro in dispregio delle regole. Nel mezzo secolo successivo e se non fino ad oggi fino a ieri, stando almeno al senso di umiliazione sincera manifestato dal presidente Gotti Tedeschi per l'inchiesta che lo coinvolge, è stata una teoria ininterrotta di scandali. 

Sindona, l'omicidio Calvi, la stagione di Tangentopoli, con il giovane Bisignani che versò sul suo conto proteso verso il cielo 108 miliardi di lire in certificati del Tesoro, Gelli, il denaro riciclato dei corleonesi di Totò Riina, l'ex governatore Fazio, che scambiava i ratios patrimoniali con le massime morali di San Tommaso d'Aquino, Fiorani e le scalate dei furbetti del quartierino, persino lo scandalo del calcio, con Moggi che dello Ior sarebbe uno straricco correntista. E, per finire, la cricca dei gentiluomini di Sua Santità, gonfi di ricchezze da nascondere perché ingiustificabili. 

Il tutto tra guerre interne che oltre il portone di bronzo raramente filtrarono nella loro tragica povertà terrena.
"Santità  -  scrisse Roberto Calvi a papa Wojtyla poco prima di essere ucciso sotto il ponte dei Frati neri a Londra  -  sono stato io ad addossarmi il pesante fardello degli errori nonché delle colpe commesse dagli attuali e precedenti rappresentanti dello Ior; sono stato io che, su preciso incarico dei Suoi autorevoli rappresentanti, ho disposto cospicui finanziamenti in favore di molti paesi e associazioni politico-religiose dell'Est e dell'Ovest; sono stato io in tutto il Centro-Sudamerica che ho coordinato la creazione di numerose entità bancarie, soprattutto allo scopo di contrastare la penetrazione e l'espandersi di ideologie filomarxiste; e sono io infine che oggi vengo tradito e abbandonato". 

Il cardinale Paul Marcinkus, ex capo dello Ior oggi defunto, che fu uno degli autori del disastro etico e d'immagine che ha segnato tutta la storia dell'oro del Vaticano maneggiando nel modo più indegno lo sterco del diavolo, paradossalmente mai si deve essere sentito il Maligno in clergyman, visto che quasi come un epitaffio sulla sua tomba disse: "Il denaro? No, non si può dirigere la chiesa con le Avemaria". Ecco, è proprio questo il tragico paradosso con cui deve confrontarsi con la sua coscienza nel Torrione il nuovo banchiere papale iperliberista che dice di vagheggiare la trasparenza.
_a.statera@repubblica.it_ 

(23 settembre 2010)                  
http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/09/23/news/la_banca_di_dio-7338650/


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Settembre 2010)

Da noi, nei giornali, solo una "nota". Insabbiamento in corso


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Da noi, nei giornali, solo una "nota". Insabbiamento in corso


Chi cerca trova  certo, la notizia non appare sulle prime pagine  :incazzato:


----------



## Mari' (23 Settembre 2010)

*Le carte *

* I movimenti sospetti sui conti dello Ior* 

*Il mistero di una riunione tra i vertici degli istituti di credito

*
*





  Il presidente dello Ior Ettore Gotti Tedeschi (Ansa)   * 

Tre operazioni di accredito, due conti correnti estinti, un elenco di «soggetti» che hanno incassato assegni o ricevuto bonifici. Su questo si concentra l’indagine della Procura di Roma sui depositi aperti presso il Credito Artigiano di Roma e intestati allo Ior dopo il sequestro dei 23 milioni avvenuto due giorni fa. Perché, nonostante il blocco operativo deciso dai vertici dell’istituto di credito il 19 aprile scorso, due settimane fa il presidente Ettore Gotti Tedeschi e il direttore generale Paolo Cipriani hanno tentato di trasferire quel denaro in parte in Germania (20 milioni di euro presso la JP Morgan di Francoforte), in parte presso un altro conto (3 milioni presso una filiale della Banca del Fucino sempre nella capitale). E per questo sono accusati di violazione della normativa antiriciclaggio.

*I vertici dello Ior erano stati avvisati della necessità di mettersi in regola *con la normativa che impone a tutte le banche extracomunitarie di comunicare le informazioni sulla propria clientela prima di effettuare qualsiasi operazione. Si tratta dei cosiddetti «obblighi rafforzati » che riguardano la fornitura di assegni, l’esecuzione di bonifici e le operazioni contanti. Avevano assicurato di avere attivato la procedura e di essere pronti a consegnare le informazioni richieste. Ma non è accaduto quanto promesso ed è intervenuta la magistratura.

*La riunione riservata tra i vertici delle banche *
È proprio il provvedimento firmato dal giudice per «sigillare» la somma a ricostruire le movimentazioni degli ultimi tre anni. Ma anche a rivelare che il 23 aprile scorso, dunque quattro giorni dopo la decisione di «congelare » il conto, ci fu «un incontro tra i vertici dello Ior e del Credito Artigiano i cui esiti però non sono noti» e di cui sarà adesso chiesto conto ai due indagati. Bisognerà infatti verificare come mai, nonostante l’impegno a mettersi in regola, i responsabili della banca vaticana abbiano eluso le richieste formali che invece secondo quanto previsto dalle legge dovevano essere soddisfatte sin dal gennaio scorso e in base a un decreto legislativo entrato in vigore nel 2007. Nell’attesa degli interrogatori, i pubblici ministeri stanno esaminando la documentazione finanziaria già acquisita. Entrando nel dettaglio delle operazioni si scopre che quelle «censite come "Accrediti e incassi connessi a effetti" per un totale di 72 milioni e 440 mila euro corrispondono a tre distinte operazioni in avere effettuate il 17 marzo, il 17 giugno e il 16 settembre del 2009 rispettivamente da 22 milioni di euro circa la prima e 25 milioni di euro circa le altre due». Ed è a questo punto che si entra nel dettaglio rivelando come i 22milioni provengono «dall’estinzione del conto 11231 acceso sempre presso il Credito Artigiano, che in contropartita viene censita impropriamente come "prelevamento con moduli di sportello"».

*I controlli sui beneficiari di assegni e bonifici *
Simile procedura viene seguita anche negli altri casi. Gli accertamenti condotti dal nucleo valutario della Guardia di Finanza hanno consentito di verificare come i due versamenti da 25 milioni «si riferiscono all’accredito per "estinzione di deposito" da ritenere verosimilmente remunerato presso il medesimo istituto (circostanza ancora da verificare nel dettaglio con la banca). Tali operazioni trovano contropartita in altrettante operazioni in dare di analogo importo». I magistrati dovranno adesso accertare quali siano i reali motivi di questi "giroconto", ma soprattutto identificare i "soggetti" che hanno ricevuto bonifici o incassato assegni in modo da verificare la natura di questi rapporti. E dunque stabilire se le movimentazioni servissero in realtà a riciclare i soldi. E lo faranno partendo dall’analisi degli estratti conto già acquisiti. In base ai documenti è stato accertato che «al momento del blocco sul conto erano depositati 28 milioni e 300 mila euro, ma tra il 31 dicembre 2007 e il 30 novembre 2009 ci sono state movimentazioni nella colonna "dare" per 116 milioni e 300 mila euro e nella colonna "avere" per 117 milioni e 600 mila euro».

*Le contestazioni di Bankitalia sul deposito Unicredit *
L'esame di tutte queste operazioni deve partire, secondo il giudice, dalla relazione della Banca d'Italia che alla fine di un'ispezione effettuata «per approfondire il funzionamento di un conto corrente che risultava intestato allo Ior presso una dipendenza di Unicredit ha evidenziato alcune criticità e in particolare: il mancato rispetto degli obblighi di adeguata verifica della clientela, di norma non sono stati infatti individuati i titolari effettivi delle operazioni poste in essere dallo Ior; fino al 31 gennaio non risultano assolti gli obblighi di registrazione nell'archivio unico informatico delle operazioni di versamento di contante sul conto intestato allo Ior; in materia di negoziazione dei titoli di credito è stata riscontrata una prassi tendente ad escludere la tracciabilità dei fondi trasferiti oltre che violazioni alla legge sull'assegno». Nella richiesta di sequestro del denaro che doveva essere trasferito dal Credito Artigiano i pubblici ministeri evidenziano come «la condotta dell’esecutore di un’operazione che omette di comunicare la generalità dei soggetti per conto dei quali eventualmente esegue l’operazione stessa o non fornisce informazioni sullo scopo e sulla natura prevista dal rapporto continuativo integra gli estremi di reato previsti dal decreto 231 del 2007, appunto quello sulle norme antiriciclaggio, dunque non può che concludersi, esclusa evidentemente ogni indagine ulteriore volta a verificare la natura e gli scopi delle operazioni di trasferimento di fondi, che allo stato nei fatti di cui si tratta si ravvisano le fattispecie di reato delineate». Una tesi che il giudice ha accolto con un provvedimento motivato che adesso costituisce la base per effettuare i nuovi accertamenti. 



Fiorenza Sarzanini 
*23 settembre 2010*
http://www.corriere.it/economia/10_...ni_53717d88-c6d3-11df-ad8a-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (23 Settembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Mi sa che vien fuori una bella bufera, ma sarà insabbiata come il caso "pedofilia".


Il mondo intero ci deride per l'importanza che ha la Chiesa nella società italiana. 
I Talebani stanno qui da noi, nelle parrocchie e nella associazioni culturali cattolico-integraliste
"CL fuori legge !!!", si sarebbe detto tanti anni fa...


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2010)

*Vaticano: pronti a chiarire sullo Ior*

*di Domenico Lusi *24 settembre 2010

Il clamore suscitato nella stampa internazionale dal sequestro di 23 milioni di euro dello Ior destinati a due distinte operazioni di bonifico a favore di JP Morgan Frankfurt (20 milioni) e della Banca del Fucino (3 milioni) inducono la Segreteria di Stato vaticana a tornare ancora una volta sulla vicenda. Dopo l'Avvenire e l'Osservatore Romano, ieri è toccato al direttore della sala stampa vaticana, padre Federico Lombardi, difendere l'operato del presidente dello Ior, Ettore Gotti Tedeschi, e del direttore generale, Paolo Cipriani, indagati dalla Procura di Roma per omissioni in violazione della normativa antiriciclaggio. Lo fa in una lettera, «a difesa del buon nome» dello Ior e dei suoi dirigenti, indirizzata al Financial Times. La Santa Sede, scrive Lombardi, ribadisce «la sua totale fiducia nei dirigenti» dello Ior, e «la volontà della piena trasparenza delle operazioni finanziarie da esso compiute». Per il prelato, «il problema con cui abbiamo a che fare è stato causato da un equivoco, che ora si sta esaminando, tra lo Ior e la banca che ha ricevuto l'ordine di trasferimento», vale a dire il Credito Artigiano, istituto controllato dal Credito Valtellinese.







La natura e lo scopo delle operazioni oggetto d'indagine - ribadisce padre Lombardi - potevano essere chiariti con estrema semplicità e rapidità, trattandosi di operazioni di tesoreria di cui è destinatario lo stesso Istituto su conti di sua pertinenza esistenti presso altri istituti di credito». Quanto a Gotti Tedeschi, il rappresentante vaticano sottolinea che ha lavorato «con grande impegno per assicurare la trasparenza delle attività dello Ior. Un impegno svolto per mandato esplicito delle massime autorità vaticane e del Consiglio di sorveglianza dell'Istituto». Lombardi ricorda che «sono in corso intensi e fecondi contatti con la Banca d'Italia, con l'Unione Europea e con gli organismi internazionali competenti» per includere la Santa Sede nella 'white list' dell'Ocse. Da qui la «perplessità e meraviglia per una iniziativa di indagine della Procura di Roma, proprio mentre questo impegno e questi contatti sono in corso con la migliore buona volontà di arrivare rapidamente a soluzioni stabili».



Sul fronte giudiziario, i magistrati prendono atto della volontà vaticana di chiarire l'“equivoco”, si dicono disponibili, in tal caso, a sbloccare i fondi sequestrati, e restano in attesa di una iniziativa spontanea degli indagati per spiegare in maniera formale i punti ancora oscuri della vicenda. Che non sono pochi. A partire dalla mole delle somme transitate per l'oramai famoso conto 49557 aperto presso il Credito Artigiano su cui sono stati sequestrati i 23 milioni. Nel decreto di sequestro preventivo, il gip Maria Teresa Covatta rileva che tra il 31 dicembre 2007 e il 30 novembre 2009 nelle voci di uscita (116,3 milioni) e quelle di entrata (117,6 milioni) si registrano operazioni che lasciano aperto più di un dubbio. Non si spiega come mai nel 2009, in tre occasioni (17 marzo, 17 giugno, 16 settembre), sul conto in questione vengano effettuati versamenti (da 22 milioni il primo, da 25 milioni gli altri) provenienti dalla estinzione di altri conti dello Ior «verosimilmente accesi presso lo stesso Credito Artigiano». Non solo. Sul conto 49557 vengono versati in due anni assegni circolari per 2,1 milioni. «Tali versamenti - scrive il gip - si riferiscono ad assegni tratti da altri su banche terze, a favore di numerosi soggetti ora non elencabili nel dettaglio, ma in ogni caso mai coincidenti con lo Ior, che vi appone solo il timbro di girata». Insomma, all'apparenza non proprio «operazioni di tesoreria».
 Quanto alle indiscrezioni di stampa secondo cui dietro alla denuncia che ha portato all'inchiesta ci sarebbe Giovanni De Censi, presidente del Credito Valtellinese e consigliere dello Ior, fonti vaticane le bollano come «risibili». Al di là delle dietrologie resta il fatto che, come anticipato il 21 settembre dal Sole 24 Ore, la segnalazione alla Banca d'Italia da cui è nata l'inchiesta è partita il 14 settembre scorso dal Credito Artigiano. La banca segnalò la richiesta dello Ior di effettuare i bonifici da 23 milioni e l'impossibilità di adempiere agli «obblighi rafforzati di adeguata verifica» chiedendo di disporre la eventuale sospensione dei bonifici.


http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/fina...no-pronti-chiarire-090040.shtml?uuid=AYvbd2SC


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2010)

*                                          IL CORRIERE DELLA SERA/ Gotti Tedeschi: Nessuna forzatura dei conti né tensioni con Bankitalia                                     *


                                                 Redazione                                               


                                                                       venerdì 24 settembre 2010                                 

*
L’INTERVISTA DE IL CORRIERE DELLA SERA A ETTORE GOTTI TEDESCHI *- Il presidente dello Ior, Ettore Gotti Tedeschi, intervistato da Il Corriere della Sera, precisa alcuni punti circa le indagini che lo vedono coinvolto sulla presunta violazione delle normative antiriciclaggio europee.

 Intervistato del Corriere della Sera il presidente dello Ior Ettore gotti tedeschi, indagato per la violazione delle norme antiriciclaggio smentisce di che la banca vaticana abbia trasferito illecitamente fondi all’estero o che si sia tentato di forzarne i conti. «Secondo lei – chiede rivolgendosi al giornalista – la direzione operativa dello Ior, dirigenti che hanno passato un’intera vita in banca, avrebbero operato su quei conti se avessero saputo che erano bloccati?» E, sui rapporti con la Banca d’Italia esclude che via sia ogni attrito, definendo l’ipotesi «pura invenzione».


Gotti Tedeschi, inoltre, fa presente che con Via Nazionale i rapporti, in questi mesi, sono stati costanti. «Devo dare atto alla vigilanza – spiega – ed in particolare alla dottoressa Tarantola e al governatore Draghi, il percorso intrapreso dallo Ior per attuare tutte le direttive internazionali in materia di antiriciclaggio». Non solo. Gotti Tedeschi rivela che fu proprio Draghi a consigliagli di chiedere l’ammissione alla White list, nella quale sono inseriti i Paesi virtuosi per quanto riguarda l’antiriciclaggio.

http://www.ilsussidiario.net/News/R...-dei-conti-ne-tensioni-con-Bankitalia/114964/


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Settembre 2010)

Hai visto? Si sono già messi d'accordo.


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2010)

*banchiere di Dio sfida i pm senza santi in paradiso*

*di Gianluigi Nuzzi - L'operazione trasparenza dello Ior. Gotti Tedeschi rinuncia agli scudi giudiziari del Vaticano: vedrà gli inquirenti. Vuol dire che il Papa non li teme*








*Di Gianluigi Nuzzi - *Paul Casimir Marcinkus nel 1987 non varcava Porta Sant’Anna pur di evitare l’arresto per il crac dell’Ambrosiano per la sua spregiudicata presidenza dello Ior, la banca del Papa. Suo padre era uno degli autisti prediletti da Al Capone e già da ragazzo Paul Casimir sapeva portare a casa la pelle a Cicero, nel  sobborgo più violento di Chicago. Qualche anno dopo il suo successore, il bazoliano Angelo Caloia, durante Mani pulite temeva di finire anche lui arrestato per la maxi tangente Enimont riciclata nella banca.
Lo avvisarono amici delle Fiamme Gialle: «In procura ci hanno chiesto dove abiti». Caloia aprì canali diplomatici con Francesco Saverio Borrelli, per evitare di presentarsi anche come teste e trovarsi «sulle spalle tutta la responsabilità - scriveva all’allora segretario di Stato Angelo Sodano - della migliore rappresentazione di una situazione che sembra avere risvolti personali e istituzionali nonché ecclesiali, di dimensione inaudita». Grazie alla mediazione del cardinale Carlo Maria Martini, i giudici di Milano optarono per una rogatoria.
Oggi tocca ad Ettore Gotti Tedeschi, a un anno dalla staffetta proprio con Caloia. Anche lui è finito indagato per un’operazione che avrebbe violato i criteri anti-riciclaggio. Con una prima differenza, che segnerà la storia vaticana, e indica un rumoroso punto di rottura con il passato. Il neo presidente infatti, tra una settimana, dieci giorni, verrà interrogato dai pubblici ministeri della procura di Roma Nello Rossi e Stefano Rocco Fava. 
Sarà l’avvocato della Santa Sede Vincenzo Scordamaglia a formalizzare la richiesta che spariglia le carte e i pregiudizi. Gotti Tedeschi rinuncia quindi agli scudi spaziali previsti dai Patti Lateranensi, rinuncia a quell’immunità di fatto che è  in vigore grazie all’assenza di trattati giudiziari tra Roma e Oltretevere. 
È un passo che non può e non deve essere sottovalutato, nel faticoso cammino di Joseph Ratzinger nel rinnovamento. È un passo che non può non essere profondamente apprezzato. Per voltare pagina servono gesti ad alto impatto. 
il passato
Per allontanare un passato ancora oggi sotto gli occhi di tutti. Il mandato di cattura per Marcinkus finì cestinato dalla Cassazione perché ritenuto illegittimo tra stati sovrani. Monsignor Donato de Bonis, il prelato chiave ai tempi di Enimont, ben si guardò dal presentarsi ai magistrati milanesi per proteggere la rete di conti cripati descritta nel mio Vaticano SpA. 
Oggi, quindi, con Benedetto XVI, Gotti Tedeschi si presenta, anzi, chiederà lui stesso lunedì di essere interrogato. È una mossa della segreteria di Stato, del cardinale Tarcisio Bertone, che cristallizza bene la forza del Santo Padre nel desiderio del proporre moduli nuovi. Anche nel mercato finanziario, dove ci si può proporre solo e se si offrono strumenti competitivi. E la trasparenza non può non essere considerata tra questi. Nasce quindi come frutto di una condivisione nei Sacri Palazzi tra lo stesso Bertone e un gruppo di cardinali coinvolti, come Attilio Nicora, per arrivare fin lassù con padre George sensibile alla delicatezza del momento. “Andiamo e raccontiamo che non abbiamo lavato i soldi di nessuno; quelli sono investimenti nostri”. 
È una mossa di indubbia efficacia mediatica. Non annovera precedenti né nella storia dello Ior che, anzi, è sempre stata caratterizzata dal segreto assoluto e da ignobili scandali, né in quella del Vaticano. Bisogna tornare indietro al 1999 per trovare qualche vicenda raffrontabile.
 All’epoca il cardinale di Napoli Michele Giordano venne sentito per una inchiesta di usura che poi si sgonfiò finendo nel nulla. Ma il porporato non stava oltre le mura leonine e la storia aveva una radicalizzazione territoriale,  non toccando i segreti del torrione Nicolò V che ospita i caveau del Papa. La mossa esprime forza e sicurezza della Santa Sede nel rivendicare bontà dell’azione e dei propositi. Rilancia il confronto con la banca d’Italia e, soprattutto, offre un volto di dialogo già percipito con la prima nota attendista della Santa Sede sull’operazione con Jp Morgan Frankfurt.
A questo punto sarà il procuratore capo di Roma con l’aggiunto Nello Rossi, a decidere se e quando sentire il presidente della banca. 
faccia a faccia
In linea di diritto l’indagato può farsi sentire tra la conclusione delle indagini e la determinazione successiva (richiesta di archiviazione o di rinvio a giudizio). Ma è anche chiaro che una mossa di questo tipo non può essere relegata nella fase successiva alle indagini preliminari.  È un segno di apertura che molti magistrati attendono da anni, dopo essersi visti respingere rogatorie di ogni tipo e da ogni latitudine del mondo, dopo aver visto mortificata ogni indagine di fronte al niet che ricevevano dalla Santa Sede. Se la richiesta non venisse accolta andrebbe a creare una distanza siderale, un incidente diplomatico di rara rilevanza. I magistrati, è chiaro, sono e devono essere liberi nella loro iniziativa giudiziaria di interrogare chi vogliono ma non sfugge la rilevanza della tesi difensiva che andrà espressa e del pragmatismo giudiziario che la situazione chiede. 
Il fatto che la segreteria di Stato mandi in procura il proprio banchiere a fare chiarezza è un ulteriore momento concreto di un percorso inarrestabile, che coniuga i dettami dell’enciclica Caritas in Veritate con una politica di trasparenza tangibile. Ignorarlo o accettarlo per fabbricare una dilatazione mediatica sull’interrogatorio, sarebbe solo il frutto di una miopia di altri tempi.       

          25/09/2010
http://www.libero-news.it/news/496317/Il_banchiere_di_Dio_sfida_i_pm_senza_santi_in_paradiso.html



*Gianluigi Nuzzi e' l'autore del libro Vaticano S.p.A.*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJwXLz1LPpk



​


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2010)

... non dimentichiamoci del caso Calvi 

*Calvi tutti assolti*

           Tutti assolti i tre imputati al processo di appello, dunque chi ha ucciso Roberto Calvi? Ne parliamo con Gianluigi Nuzzi di Vaticano s.p.a. e Ferruccio Pinotti di Poteri Forti. In studio Emanuela Bonchino:

http://www.rainews24.rai.it/it/canale-tv.php?id=19250

=========================================

La trasmissione condotta da Maurizio Torrealta RAINESW24

La trasmissione condotta da Maurizio Torrealta si occupa della tangente Enimont. Due i libri presentati. "Tre suicidi eccellenti" del Presidente del Tribunale di Civitavecchia Mario Almerighi e "Vaticano SPA" del giornalista di Libero Gianluigi Nuzzi. In studio ne discutono gli autori, la giornalista de La Repubblica Silvana Mazzocchi, lo sceneggiatore Graziano Diana, il Magistrato Otello.


(NON E' ERRORE MIO AVER MESSO/POSTATO PRIMA LA SECONDA PARTE E POI LA LA PRIMA  E' ERRORE DI CHI LI HA PUBBLICATI IN YOUTUBE IN QUESTA MANIERA)


*La vera Prima parte*​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUh3ph-Ijts
*La vera Seconda parte* ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubMYAteq8f0


:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Settembre 2010)

Chissà perché non mi meraviglia ...


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Chissà perché *non mi meraviglia* ...


... ma nemmeno io  URZ hai guardato questi video? 

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1287

 :up:

​


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2010)

*Bankitalia-Ior: un faro per 16 mesi, poi la stretta  *

*Donatella Stasio  *26 settembre 201

ROMA
 Risale al 30 aprile 2009 la prima "informativa" della Banca d'Italia sullo Ior, per evidenziare le «criticità» di un conto corrente della banca vaticana presso una filiale UniCredit di Roma. Da allora è stato un susseguirsi di note, informative, circolari, in cui si ribadisce lo status di banca extracomunitaria dello Ior ai fini della normativa antiriciclaggio. Fino a quando, il 15 settembre scorso, l'Uif, l'Unità di informazione finanziaria di via Nazionale, ha «sospeso» due bonifici sul conto corrente Ior presso il Credito Artigiano, per complessivi 23 milioni di euro, poi sottoposti a sequestro preventivo dalla Procura di Roma. Non un fulmine a ciel sereno, dunque, ma un epilogo quasi annunciato dopo sedici mesi di attenzione sui rapporti dello Ior con gli istituti di credito italiani. 
La bussola è stato il decreto legislativo 231 del 2007, di attuazione della direttiva Ue sull'antiriciclaggio, che, oltre a istituire l'Uif, impone obblighi di trasparenza - semplificati o rafforzati - stabilisce sanzioni per l'«omessa» comunicazione di informazioni su scopo e natura delle operazioni nonché sui soggetti per conto dei quali vengono disposte. Regole che lo Ior dice di voler rispettare, spiegando che se alle parole non sono ancora seguiti i fatti è solo a causa di «errori» ed «equivoci». «Da quando sono stato nominato dal santo padre allo Ior - ha detto ieri il presidente Ettore Gotti Tedeschi, indagato con il direttore generale Paolo Cipriani per omissione degli obblighi di trasparenza - ho cercato di attuare quelle stesse procedure e condizioni di gestione che oggi qualcuno mi accusa di aver violato». E ha aggiunto: «Sono 12 mesi che il santo padre, il segretario di stato e la santa sede sono oggetto di attenzioni a dir poco sorprendenti».
La cronologia dei fatti aiuta però a sgombrare il campo da qualche ombra. Il 30 aprile 2009, la bussola del decreto 231/2007 porta la Banca d'Italia a informare la Procura di Roma di un'ispezione effettuata su un c/c Ior presso la filiale romana di UniCredit, in via della Conciliazione. Emergono alcune «criticità», tra cui il «mancato rispetto degli obblighi di adeguata verifica della clientela», imposti dal decreto 231. «Di norma non sono stati individuati i titolari effettivi delle operazioni poste in essere dallo Ior - scrive l'Uif -; fino al 31 gennaio 2008 non risultano assolti gli obblighi di registrazione nell'archivio unico informatico delle operazioni di versamento di contante sul conto intestato allo Ior; in materia di negoziazione dei titoli di credito, è stata riscontrata una prassi tendente a escludere la tracciabilità dei fondi trasferiti oltre che violazioni alla legge sull'assegno».

Il 18 gennaio 2010, con la nota «Rapporti con l'Istituto Opere di religione», la Banca d'Italia comunica al Credito Valtellinese (che controlla il Credito artigiano) che lo stato Città del Vaticano è incluso nella lista dei paesi extracomunitari. Pertanto, nei rapporti con lo Ior si devono applicare gli obblighi «rafforzati» - e non semplificati - di adeguata verifica previsti decreto 231. Deve, cioè, essere «acquisito l'impegno formale della banca vaticana a identificare i clienti e ad assolvere gli obblighi di adeguata verifica». E a fornire un flusso informativo periodico che consenta di associare alla clientela la movimentazione di assegni, l'esecuzione di bonifici, le operazioni in contanti.
 Il 4 marzo 2010, Bankitalia comunica alla Procura che lo Ior «è assimilabile a una banca» e il 9 settembre ribadisce che è una banca «extracomunitaria» per cui gli intermediari italiani devono applicare gli obblighi «rafforzati» di adeguata verifica. Nella stessa nota si segnala che «sono emerse difficoltà» nell'applicazione di quegli obblighi e si aggiunge che, in caso di mancato rispetto della normativa antiriciclaggio, le banche italiane devono astenersi o segnalare «operazioni sospette». 
Intanto, il Credito Valtellinese e il Credito artigiano avviano con lo Ior un protocollo di adeguamento alle regole, ma poiché non si conclude entro i 90 giorni stabiliti, il 15 aprile comunicano a via Nazionale e allo Ior di aver bloccato l'operatività del conto dal 19 aprile. Otto giorni dopo ha luogo il primo di una serie di incontri, anche tecnici, tra vertici Ior e Credito artigiano per definire il protocollo, ma il 6 settembre la banca vaticana chiede di eseguire due bonifici (3 e 23 milioni di euro, rispettivamente, alla banca del Fucino e alla JP Morgan di Francoforte), omettendo le informazioni richieste. Il Credito artigiano scrive quindi all'Uif di non essere in grado di adempiere gli obblighi previsti dal decreto 231 e chiede di sospendere le operazioni richieste. Il resto è cronaca recente: il 15 settembre l'Uif congela i bonifici e il 21 il giudice ne ordina il sequestro preventivo per violazione della normativa antiriciclaggio. Ovvero, del decreto 231/2007. La bussola di tutta questa vicenda.

*I PASSAGGI* 

Da Palazzo Koch alla Procura
 Dopo la sospensione da parte dell'Ufficio di informazione finanziaria della Banca d'Italia, la Procura di Roma ha ottenuto il sequestro preventivo di 23 milioni di euro dello Ior depositati su un conto presso il Credito artigiano, per sospetta violazione delle norme antiriciclaggio. Indagati i vertici della banca vaticana.

http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/noti...-faro-mesi-stretta-080003.shtml?uuid=AYN83mTC


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2010)

*14:17  cronache*

*L'economista ha presentato al Pontefice il libro «Denaro e paradiso» *

*Il Vaticano e l'inchiesta sullo Ior 
Benedetto XVI riceve Gotti Tedeschi*
 
*Il Papa ha ribadito la sua fiducia al presidente della banca della Santa Sede, indagato per riciclaggio*


*






Benedetto XVI durante l'Angelus
 a castel Gandolfo


*ROMA - Benedetto XVI ha ricevuto dopo la preghiera dell'Angelus a Castel Gandolfo, il presidente dello Ior, Ettore Gotti Tedeschi, indagato per riciclaggio dalla Procura capitolina. L'economista era accompagnato dalla moglie, la signora Francesca, e ha presentato al Pontefice il libro _Denaro e paradiso. I cattolici e l'economia globale_, da lui scritto con Rino Cammilleri per le edizioni Lindau e che porta una prefazione del segretario di Stato, card. Tarcisio Bertone. L'incontro di domenica con il Papa fa seguito alla solidarietà e alla stima espressa nei giorni scorsi dalla Santa Sede al presidente dello Ior.    *TRITACARNE»* - «In tutta la mia vita - ha detto sabato Gotti Tedeschi a margine di una tavola rotonda organizzata all'Opera Pia Alberoni a Piacenza - ho cercato di essere coerente, ma la Santa sede è oggetto di attenzioni a dir poco sorprendenti». Se dapprima il presidente della Banca Vaticana non ha voluto rilasciare dichiarazioni sulle indagini che la Procura di Roma sta compiendo sul suo conto per violazione di norme antiriciclaggio, Gotti Tedeschi ha poi confidato ad una televisione locale il suo disappunto. «In tutta la mia vita ho cercato di essere coerente e tenere l'unità di vita- ha spiegato l'economista - nel momento in cui sono stato nominato dal Santo Padre allo Ior ho cercato di attuare quelle stesse procedure e condizioni di gestione che oggi qualcuno mi accusa di aver violato». E poi, alla domanda se questo possa essere interpretato come un attacco al Vaticano, Gotti Tedeschi ha risposto: «Viviamo di continue deduzioni e considerazioni. Le considerazioni non sono state ancora fatte e non spetta me a farle, ma le deduzioni sono logiche, insomma, sono 12 mesi che il Santo Padre, il segretario di Stato e la Santa sede sono oggetto di attenzioni a dir poco sorprendenti». Dopo l'intervista, Gotti Tedeschi ha anche confidato ad alcuni relatori di essere «rammaricato per essere finito in questo tritacarne». 


*NOTIZIE CORRELATE*

 *  Riciclaggio, indagato presidente Ior. «Mi sento profondamente umiliato» (21 settembre 2010) *
 * I movimenti sospetti sui conti dello Ior di F. Sarzanini (23 settembre 2010) *


 Redazione online 
*26 settembre 2010

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...hi_60bacdee-c964-11df-9f01-00144f02aabe.shtml
*


----------



## aristocat (26 Settembre 2010)

Ahahaha per questa discussione è molto azzeccato:
"Gesù disse: Amate; la Chiesa disse: pagate!" -  Victor Hugo :nuke:


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

*27/09/2010, 05:30*

*La stima del Papa
per Gotti Tedeschi
*

*Un banchiere indagato,ma che coniuga economia ed etica. La fiducia della Santa Sede. Incontro al baciamano: il presidente dello Ior ricevuto a Castel Gandolfo.


*Il Presidente dello Ior, Ettore Gotti Tedeschi, è stato incontrato da Benedetto XVI, alla fine dell'Angelus, a Castel Gandolfo. In Vaticano, questo gesto viene interpretato come un attestato di stima e fiducia da parte del Papa. Dopo la notifica di un provvedimento a suo carico da parte della Procura di Roma, Gotti Tedeschi aveva dichiarato di sentirsi «profondamente umiliato» e aveva anche parlato di dimissioni. L'incontro con Mons. Tarcisio Bertone, Segretario di Stato, aveva riconfermato la fiducia del Papa nei confronti del Presidente dello Ior. Ora la fiducia viene manifestata con un gesto di particolare forza simbolica e che non lascia adito a dubbi o perplessità: il Papa è con Gotti Tedeschi. Si tratta dell'incontro al baciamano, davanti a molti testimoni - con il banchiere accompagnato dalla moglie e con in mano il libro-intervista, «Denaro e Paradiso», scritto insieme a Camilleri e ristampato dalla Lindau, con prefazione di Bertone - : il problema non esiste per la Santa Sede. Gotti Tedeschi si è dichiarato disponibile ad andare in Procura a dire la verità sull'errore per il quale è stato fatto oggetto di provvedimento giudiziario. Una normale operazione di tesoreria da parte dello Ior verso altri conti dello Ior medesimo non è riciclaggio. Comunque, quanto dovrà essere accertato e chiarito, sarà accertato e chiarito. Alcune riflessioni su questa vicenda, che si inscrive in una sorta di disegno provvidenziale. 



Allora, il Papa va nel Regno Unito ed ottiene il successo che ottiene. I giornaloni laicisti italiani sono ammutoliti, mentre la stampa anglosassone è folgorata da questo Papa tanto umile quanto forte nella fede e nel pensiero. Appena rientrato a Roma, ecco il provvedimento nei confronti del banchiere di fiducia della Santa Sede, uomo di fede e vasta esperienza internazionale. Una figura di primo piano, che aveva già operato molto bene al Banco di Santander. Non solo. Un uomo che ha in testa un'idea della crisi del nostro tempo. Non una crisi finanziaria, ma legata alla duplice morsa del nichilismo dominante e del modello antisociale e antieconomico - spiega Gotti in varie sedi, tra cui L'Osservatore Romano - della denatalità. Si fanno pochi figli e non esiste sistema socioeconomico in grado di riprendersi con una base sociale e antropologica così fragile. Leggere la crisi e la società in questi termini equivale ad avere un pensiero a tutto tondo, in grado di sparigliare le carte false dei soloni senza idee oppure - peggio - dalle mortifere idee. Solo la Chiesa dispone di una mens di questo calibro e Gotti Tedeschi interpreta questo imprinting generativo della Chiesa, così palpabile nel Papa delle giornate londinesi, con una sua voce singolare. Così, si diventa scomodi.
 Tutto secondo quanto affermato da Gesù nel Vangelo - «hanno perseguitato me, perseguiteranno anche voi» - dunque occorre tenere botta e andare avanti. La verità si fa strada da sola. Sempre. Ma vi è di più. Papa Ratzinger è stato dipinto dalla stampa italiana come un Pontefice distante dalla realtà sociale, culturale e politica, tutto scienza e niente «link» con la «materia» dell'economia e della faticosa gestione delle questioni politiche. Anche questo luogo comune, con il caso Gotti Tedeschi, viene sfatato. Il Papa non solo si è immediatamente accorto della nuova possibile ondata di attacchi alla Chiesa, stavolta dal versante Ior, ma ha anche preso le misure del caso, ricevendo Gotti Tedeschi in maniera ufficiale e pubblica. E in occasione della presentazione di un libro come «Denaro e Paradiso», una summa del pensiero ratzingeriano sull'economia, la società e il buon uso del denaro. Attraverso Gotti Tedeschi, il Papa vuole salvare l'idea cattolica sulla società, sull'economia e sull'uomo. Un'operazione in grande stile, che tiene insieme politica ecclesiale, cultura e rilancio delle figure chiave di questa politica culturale della Chiesa. Ecco i segni provvidenziali. Il provvedimento giudiziario nei confronti di Gotti Tedeschi ha rappresentato una sorta - per dirla con Sant'Agostino - di «felix culpa», in grado, da un lato, di far venire alla luce le forze anticristiane, e, dall'altro, di salvaguardare la missione culturale sin qui elaborata e comunicata anche al mondo agnostico e non cattolico. Dio scrive dritto sulle righe storte.


Raffaele Iannuzzi
27/09/2010
http://www.iltempo.it/interni_esteri/2010/09/27/1204466-stima_papa.shtml


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2010)

Il retroscena| Un segnale rivolto a chi fa resistenza al nuovo corso

*Lo Ior e l'operazione trasparenza: 
la chiusura dei 13 conti laici*

 Non si sa a chi siano intestati. E c'è chi preferisce parlare di «riduzione» anziché «abolizione»


*





Ettore Gotti Tedeschi (Ansa)    

CITTÀ DEL VATICANO **- Sia la Segreteria di Stato* sia il portavoce della Santa Sede avevano già chiarito la totale «fiducia» e «stima» nei confronti del banchiere che un anno fa il cardinale Tarcisio Bertone, ovvero il più stretto collaboratore del Papa, ha scelto per avviare l'operazione trasparenza nello Ior, la banca vaticana che ancora sconta opacità e cattiva fama dell'era Marcinkus. Ed è lecito ritenere che il segnale di ieri, la stima a Gotti Tedeschi mostrata dallo stesso Benedetto XVI, fosse rivolto più dentro che fuori le Mura vaticane.

*Le resistenze interne non sono mancate*, in questi mesi. L'operazione trasparenza, di là dagli slogan, è scandita da una serie di propositi, alcuni già attuati e altri in via di definizione. Tra questi ultimi, il più significativo (e temuto) riguarda i conti correnti cifrati intestati in realtà a laici, nel senso di non ecclesiastici. Fonti ai più alti livelli della Santa Sede parlano di tredici conti «laici» che il nuovo corso vorrebbe, semplicemente, chiudere: cancellando inoltre la possibilità che altri laici possano mai aprirne in futuro. Se ne è parlato ma non è accaduto ancora nulla. E il fatto stesso che Oltretevere ci sia chi scelga il termine «riduzione» anziché «abolizione» la dice lunga.

*Non si sa a chi siano intestati o a che cosa siano serviti*. Nei mesi scorsi si è parlato della possibilità che uno facesse capo ad Angelo Balducci, il «gentiluomo di Sua Santità» finito in carcere per l'inchiesta sul G8. Di certo gli intestatari, e magari i prelati che hanno permesso loro di aprirli, potrebbero non essere entusiasti.

*Per definire ciò che è accaduto, d'altra parte, Ettore Gotti Tedeschi *ha scelto un termine neutro, «equivoco», e lo stesso padre Federico Lombardi in una lettera al Financial Times ha parlato di un «misunderstanding in via di approfondimento» tra «lo Ior e la Banca che aveva ricevuto l'ordine di trasferimento».
*Problema: come è stata possibile una simile «incomprensione»* che ha portato all'accusa di violare le norme antiriciclaggio? Che dallo Ior si sia cercato di «forzare» dei conti al Credito Artigiano nel frattempo bloccati? «Dirigenti che hanno passato un'intera vita in banca, avrebbero operato su quei conti se avessero avuto consapevolezza che erano bloccati?», ha risposto Gotti Tedeschi. Se le cose stanno così, se nei vertici non c'era «consapevolezza», tutto sta nel capire chi lo sapesse.

*In Vaticano qualcuno ha cercato di puntare il dito all'esterno *e fatto filtrare sospetti su trame ostili di Bankitalia. Ma è significativo che proprio Gotti Tedeschi abbia insistito a ripetere che no, «non c'è stata nessuna incomprensione, i rapporti con la Banca d'Italia sono pressoché perfetti e continui e anzi sono stati loro a darci i suggerimenti più importanti». Tutte le procedure di ingresso nella «White List», e quindi l'adesione della Santa Sede alle normative europee antiriciclaggio. E ancora, poiché la Banca d'Italia non vigila quella vaticana, le procedure con le banche italiane secondo le direttive. E infine le nuove regole di controllo e autorizzazione dentro lo Ior: vedi i conti correnti.

*A tutto questo si aggiunge l'organizzazione interna alla Santa Sede: *la commissione affidata al cardinale Attilio Nicora per adeguarsi alle esigenze della «White List»; e un organo di vigilanza che in prospettiva dovrà controllare tutte le finanze vaticane, guidato dallo stesso Nicora: il cardinale diventerà una sorta di banchiere centrale vaticano, come Draghi in Italia. Il proposito è di voltare pagina. Ma il timore è che dentro le Mura, sospirano Oltretevere, «ci sia chi non vuole fare pulizia».

 Gian Guido Vecchi
*27 settembre 2010
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...ci_1d8c605e-c9fb-11df-9db5-00144f02aabe.shtml
*


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

*29/9/2010*

*IOR, manca "impegno formale"  
*MARCO TOSATTI                                          

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Un alto funzionario bancario europeo ha commentato l'affermazione secondo cui lo IOR (Istituto per le Opere di Religione) abbia preso un impegno pieno rispetto alle nuove normative europee contro il riciclaggio di denaro sporco.*


Un alto funzionario bancario europeo ha commentato l’affermazione secondo cui lo IOR (Istituto per le Opere di Religione) abbia preso un impegno pieno rispetto alle nuove normative europee contro il riciclaggio di denaro sporco. Jeffrey Owens, che dirige la politica fiscale per l'organizzazione per la cooperazione economica e lo sviluppo economico (OCSE), ha detto che la Banca del Vaticano deve ancora fare "un impegno formale agli standard di trasparenza e allo scambio di informazioni a fini fiscali." Dirigenti dello IOR hanno parlato con i funzionari OCSE dei loro piani per essere in piena conformità con le norme europee, ha confermato Owens. Ma il processo è incompleto. "La velocità dei negoziati dipende molto da loro," ha detto Owens. Ettore Gotti Tedeschi, il capo della IOR, ha detto che la Banca del Vaticano sta lavorando verso l'inclusione nella "white list" delle Nazioni che applicano pienamente le normative europee. Ma in questo momento, ha detto Owens, il Vaticano non ha ancora adottato i passaggi necessari per l'inclusione nella "lista grigia" delle giurisdizioni che sono in conformità parziale con le norme europee. Gli sforzi per rendere completamente trasparente nei suoi rapporti finanziari IOR riferito hanno incontrato qualche opposizione da all'interno del Vaticano. La Banca del Vaticano ospita ancora conti bancari numerati registrati per clienti che non sono membri del clero. Gotti Tedeschi sta cercando di quei conti, ha detto il Corriere della Sera, come parte della sua campagna per portare lo IOR nel rispetto delle nuove norme bancarie di trasparenza.

http://www.lastampa.it/_web/CMSTP/t...blog=196&ID_articolo=963&ID_sezione=&sezione=


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2010)

*la banca vaticana e l'inchiesta *

*Ior, il presidente  sentito dai pm
«Ho agito secondo le regole»* 

*Gotti Tedeschi e le presunte omissioni legate alle norme anti-riciclaggio: «C'è stato un equivoco»*


*





Ettore Gotti Tedeschi (La Presse)    *

ROMA - È durato alcune ore l'interrogatorio, nella Procura capitolina, di Ettore Gotti Tedeschi. Il presidente dello ior è stato ascoltato assieme a paolo Cipriani, direttore generale della banca vaticana, nell'ambito dell'inchiesta su presunte omissioni legate alle norme antiriciclaggio. «Non abbiamo nulla da nascondere. Abbiamo chiesto noi di essere interrogati, tutto è stato fatto secondo le regole» ha detto Gotti Tedeschi. 

*«EQUIVOCO» *- «C’è stato un equivoco, speriamo che tutto questo venga chiarito» ha aggiunto Gotti Tedeschi. L’atto istruttorio che ha riguardato Gotti Tedeschi e Cipriani è durato complessivamente circa 4 ore. I due dirigenti sono accusati di aver commesso delle omissioni rispetto alla normativa antiriclaggio in merito alla gestione di un conto corrente. La scorsa settimana è stato disposto il sequestro di depositi per 23 milioni di euro.

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...io_88eeaa00-cc8a-11df-b9cd-00144f02aabe.shtml



*Gotti Tedeschi ai pm: "Ho agito secondo le regole"*

*Il presidente della Banca vaticana è indagato per violazione della normativa antiriciclaggio

*         A
  ll'Istituto per le opere di religione tutto è stato fatto secondo le regole. Ad assicurarlo ai pm di piazzale Clodio è il presidente della Banca vaticana *Ettore Gotti Tedeschi*. Al termine dell'interrogatorio, lasciando la procura romana, il numero uno dello Ior ha ribadito ai cronisti la sua estraneità alle accuse: "Abbiamo chiesto noi di essere interrogati. Tutto è stato fatto secondo le regole. C'è stato un equivoco, speriamo che tutto questo venga chiarito". Il "noi" include anche il direttore generale dell'istituto, Paolo Cipriani, indagato insieme  a Gotti Tedeschi per violazione delle norme antiriciclaggio. L’interrogatorio è durato complessivamente circa 4 ore.

I due dirigenti sono accusati di aver commesso delle *omissioni rispetto alla normativa antiriclaggio* in merito alla gestione di un conto corrente. La scorsa settimana è stato disposto il sequestro di depositi per 23 milioni di euro.


          30/09/2010
http://libero-news.it/news/499989/Ior__Gotti_Tedeschi_ai_pm___Ho_agito_secondo_le_regole_.html


In poche parole: Piglia, incarta e, porta a casa


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

*Aggiornamenti*

*Ior, nuove verifiche dei magistrati
Accertamenti su 2 operazioni sospette
*

*Il tribunale del Riesame ha confermato oggi il sequestro preventivo dei 23 milioni di euro depositati su un conto del Credito Artigiano*







*ROMA* -  Altre presunte operazioni sospette dello Ior sono finite nel mirino della magistratura romana, titolare degli accertamenti sui 23 milioni di euro 1 depositati su un conto del Credito Artigiano e per i quali il tribunale del Riesame ha confermato oggi il sequestro preventivo.

Le operazioni sospette in questione risalgono rispettivamente al novembre 2009 ed all'ottobre dello stesso anno e riguardano assegni per 300 mila euro incassati su un conto dello Ior presso un'agenzia Unicredit e un prelievo di 600 mila euro da un conto aperto in Intesa San Paolo e intestato a un sacerdote.

Delle operazioni si parla nei documenti consegnati la scorsa settimana al tribunale del Riesame dal procuratore aggiunto Nello Rossi e dal pm Stefano Rocco Fava, in vista della discussione del ricorso dello Ior. Gli inquirenti ritengono che la documentazione possa dimostrare che la Banca Vaticana abbia un 'modus operandi' che viola da tempo la normativa vigente in materia di antiriciclaggio. 

In particolare, dai documenti emerge che il quadro accusatorio attribuito al presidente Ettore Gotti Tedeschi e al direttore generale Paolo Cipriani è più complicato di quello che si pensava in un primo momento. Anche in questi casi, a segnalare le anomalie alla procura è stata l'unità informazioni finanziarie (Uif) della Banca d'Italia.

L'operazione relativa ai 300mila euro incassati dallo Ior   su un conto Unicredit sono stati negoziati con una persona che si è presentata come Maria Rossi, e che è stata indicata dalla banca come la madre di un reverendo, titolare del conto. Dalle indagini è tuttavia emerso che quei soldi provengono da fondi di una banca di San Marino e che quello di Maria Rossi è un nome fittizio. 

Un mese prima, a ottobre del 2009, presso una filiale di Intesa SanPaolo sarebbe avvenuto un prelievo di 600mila euro in contanti senza che lo Ior ne avesse indicato la destinazione. Alla richiesta di delucidazioni da parte della banca, lo Ior avrebbe replicato che i soldi servivano per missioni religiose senza fare riferimento alla natura e allo scopo dell'operazione. 

La Uif ha comunicato alla procura che, nel solo 2009, sul conto aperto presso Intesa SanPaolo sono stati movimentati 140 milioni di euro in contanti. Tra i beneficiari dei bonifici c'è anche don Evaldo Biasini, economo della congregazione dei missionari del Preziosissimo Sangue di Gesù, già coinvolto nell'inchiesta della procura di Perugia sui lavori per il G8 della Maddalena e sugli altri eventi affidati alla Protezione Civile. Secondo i pm perugini, don Evaldo era il custode dei fondi neri dell'imprenditore Diego Anemone.



                                     (20 ottobre 2010)
http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...su_2_operazioni_sospette-8260004/?ref=HRER2-1


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

La stessa notizia e' riportata anche dal Corriere:

http://www.corriere.it/economia/10_...ne_7509def4-dc2c-11df-be1f-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2010)

*Ior, violate norme anticiclaggio
"Ignorati obblighi trasparenza e tracciabilità"
*

*Depositate le motivazioni del provvedimento con il quale il tribunale del Riesame di Roma ha confermato il sequestro di 23 milioni di euro. "L'istituto è da considerarsi una banca estera extracomunitaria", non applicabile pertanto il regime semplificato*






Il procuratore aggiunto Nello Rossi                         


*ROMA* - Lo Ior ha violato gli obblighi delle norme antiriclaggio, a cominciare dai criteri di trasparenza delle operazioni bancarie. E' quanto emerge dalle motivazioni, depositate oggi, con le quali il tribunale del Riesame di Roma due giorni fa ha confermato il sequestro di 23 milioni di euro dello Ior 1. "Pur richiesto dall'interlocutore bancario, l'istituto vaticano non ha comunicato per chi (per sè o per eventuali terzi, di cui comunicare le generalità) intendesse eseguire le due operazioni, nè natura e scopo delle stesse. E' dunque documentalmente dimostrata la violazione degli obblighi penalmente sanzionati dalle norme" antiriciclaggio, si legge nel documento.

In particolare lo Ior, secondo i giudici, ordinando con un fax il 6 settembre scorso al Credito Artigiano di trasferire 20 milioni di euro alla Jp Morgan di Francoforte e altri 3 alla Banca del Fucino, "non si è uniformato ai criteri di trasparenza e tracciabilità delle operazioni compiute con banche italiane, imposti dalla normativa antiriciclaggio, anche con sanzioni penali, per impedire la circolazione di capitali illeciti".

Nel ricorso al tribunale del Riesame, presieduto da Claudio Carini, i difensori di Gotti Tedeschi e Cipriani avevano sollecitato la revoca del sequestro preventivo sostenendo che le operazioni sospette finite al vaglio del procuratore aggiunto Nello Rossi   e del sostituto Stefano Rocco Fava non costituiscono bonifici a favore di terzi, ma "operazioni di girofondi o giroconti" per ragioni di cassa.

"Pur richiesto dall'interlocutore bancario, l'istituto Vaticano non ha comunicato per chi (per sè o per eventuali terzi, di cui comunicare le generalità) intendesse eseguire le due operazioni, nè natura e scopo delle stesse", prosegue il tribunale del riesame di Roma (presidente Claudio Carini). 

Il collegio, nel provvedimento, ricorda che lo Ior "deve considerarsi a tutti gli effetti una Banca estera extracomunitaria, appartenente ad un ordinamento non incluso nella lista dei paesi extracomunitari con 'regime antiriciclaggio equivalente' agli standard vigenti degli Stati dell'Unione Europea" e che "gli intermediari italiani nei rapporti con l'istituto Vaticano non possono applicare gli obblighi semplificati di adeguata verifica previsti dalla normativa ma devono conformarsi, per ogni singola operazione, agli obblighi rafforzati di adeguata verifica".

E quindi, nel caso specifico, "è documentalmente dimostrata la violazione degli obblighi penalmente sanzionati dalle norme di cui ai commi 2 e 3 dell'articolo 55 del decreto legislativo 231/07". 



                                     (22 ottobre 2010)
http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...ighi_norme_anticiclaggio-8335629/?ref=HRER1-1


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Ottobre 2010)

Eh sì, non se lo aspettavano. Ora grideranno e si lamenteranno della "persecuzione" della Chiesa ... e poi insabbieranno, come sempre


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Eh sì, non se lo aspettavano. Ora grideranno e si lamenteranno della "persecuzione" della Chiesa ... e poi insabbieranno, come sempre



Non possiamo fare altro che "aspettare"


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

*Lo Ior e quei conti con i soldi della mafia*

     pubblicato il *28 ottobre 2010* alle *09:37* 

*




*

*Fiorenza Sarzanini sul Corriere della Sera ce lo racconta: denaro delle cosche è transitato presso la banca del Vaticano. Complice un prete, parente di mafiosi. *

*Antonio Bonaccors*i, fratello di un *boss *condannato con sentenza definitiva, sarebbe stato in grado di *riciclare *almeno 300mila euro di soldi sporchi. Attraverso la banca del *Vaticano*. La storia, scabrosa, la racconta *Fiorenza Sarzanini* sul *Corriere della Sera*:_ “Soldi delle cosche riciclati attraverso un sacerdote presso lo Ior”_, è l’incipit del suo pezzo, che è tutto un programma.

*PRETE IN FAMIGLIA – *Fortuna per i Bonaccorsi: fa sempre comodo avere un *prete *in famiglia. E’ infatti stato *Orazio*, sacerdote e rampollo della dinastia, a consegnare le *chiavi *del conto Ior, _“dal quale accedeva tramite computer”_, scrive il Corriere. _“L’analisi della movimentazione dimostra che altri hanno ottenuto i codici d’accesso e utilizzato quello stesso conto corrente per spostare migliaia e migliaia di euro”_, continuano da Via Solferino. E chi mai avrebbe avuto interesse a questi transiti allegri di denaro? E’ da *verificare*: scattano dunque, _“dopo i sequestri”_ dei fondi provenienti dai conti del Credito Artigiano, altre *verifiche *sulla banca del Vaticano: gli inquirenti ci vogliono vedere chiaro, perchè l’ipotesi, a questo punto, sarebbe *riciclaggio *di denaro sporco – e non solo violazione degli obblighi di legge sulla trasparenza bancaria.


*APPALTI – *Tutto parte da un *appalto *vinto dai Bonaccorsi presso la *Regione Sicilia*: ovviamente c’è di mezzo un giro di fatture false, ma quello che interessa agli inquirenti è che fine facciano i soldi che i Bonaccorsi percepiscono, che iniziano a fare il giro dei conti correnti,_ “attraverso numerose banche, per giungere all’istituto che ha permesso il riciclaggio”_. E si arriva così dentro le mura della città *Leonina*. I soldi accreditati dalla regione Sicilia finiscono sul conto di *Orazio Bonaccors*i, appunto il prete di famiglia, che, con assegno a se stesso, lo gira sul conto *Ior *della Banca di Roma: i magistrati hanno messo tutto per iscritto. Arrivati in Vaticano, i soldi *tornano *in Sicilia: _“Nove bonifici verso la banca di Novara, filiale di Catania: per un importo complessivo di 225mila di euro_“. Stante il fatto che tutti questi traffici sono stati effettuati dal *computer*, con metodo _home banking_, sarebbe vitale a questo punto per la procura riuscire a capire chi altri abbia la disponibilità dei *codici *di accesso a questi conti. Il *Vaticano*, interrogato in merito, nicchia: _“Sono vicende passate, oggi non sarebbe più possibile”_.





*Potrebbero interessarti: *



Silvio e i soldi della mafia: Ghedini smentisce, Ciancimino conferma
Berlusconi chiese soldi per la Fininvest alla banca della mafia
Comuni indebitati fino al collo: l’allarme della Corte dei Conti
Polizia contro Brunetta: dove sono quei soldi?
Per il governo i soldi della mafia non puzzano
http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/91504/ior-quei-conti-soldi-della-mafia/


28-10-10                                                     * 

IOR: GOTTI TEDESCHI, ACCUSA RICICLAGGIO DA SEMPLICE EQUIVOCO                                  * 

(ASCA) - Roma, 28 ott - ''Lo Stato italiano, la Banca   d'Italia e la Procura di Roma hanno fatto il loro dovere. Mi  amareggia solo che l'infortunio sia avvenuto proprio mentre  io e il direttore generale Paolo Cipriani, un professionista  di esemplari capacita', siamo impegnati, con le autorita'  preposte, al conseguimento della massima trasparenza in  ottemperanza a quanto disposto dalla Segreteria di stato''.

Cosi' parla Ettore Gotti Tedeschi, presidente dell'Istituto  per le opere di religione, indagato per presunte omissioni  legate alla normativa antiriciclaggio.

   ''E comunque lo Ior non e' una banca'' aggiunge Gotti  Tedeschi in un'intervista al settimanale ''Panorama'' edicola  domani. ''Definirlo cosi' e' un errore concettuale. Che fa  una banca? Raccolta e impiego. Lo Ior non eroga crediti, non  ha azionisti che attendono la remunerazione, non e' quotato e  non deve produrre a tutti i costi una redditivita' minima del  capitale. Il suo risultato e' il servizio che offre a  diocesi, congregazioni ed enti religiosi''.

La Santa sede, riconosce il banchiere, era rimasta fuori  dagli accordi internazionali sulla trasparenza e contro il  ricilaggio: ''Ma ultimamente ci siamo resi conto che era  prioritario superare questo ostacolo. Abbiamo incaricato la  piu' grande societa' di revisione al mondo, Deloitte, di  rivedere tutte le procedure; abbiamo lavorato con Bankitalia,  in assoluta e totale cooperazione a tutti i livelli; abbiamo  avviato contatti a Parigi con l'Ocse e con il Gruppo di  azione finanziaria contro il riciclaggio di denaro. In pochi  mesi s'e' trovata un'intesa con cinque banche italiane.

Purtroppo agli inizi di settembre una serie sfortunata di  coincidenze ha creato un equivoco su un'operazione'', che  secondo il banchiere ''e' stato un trasferimento da conto Ior  a conto Ior, una semplice operazione di tesoreria. Quanto di  piu' lontano da un sospetto di riciclaggio''.

com-gc/mcc/bra

http://www.asca.it/news-IOR__GOTTI_...CLAGGIO_DA_SEMPLICE_EQUIVOCO-961150-ORA-.html


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2010)

*E' carina*

*La vignetta – IOR (Istituto Organizzazione Riciclaggio)*



         pubblicato il *28 ottobre 2010* alle *09:51

*


:up:​


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2010)

*L’ombra di Sodano dietro il riciclaggio dello Ior*

pubblicato il *15 novembre 2010* alle *10:30

* *L’ex segretario di Stato tirato in ballo anche nell’affaire che oggi coinvolge Gotti Tedeschi. Da un insospettabile.*



Si sa, il denaro è lo sterco del demonio, ma può servire ad arare i campi del *Signore*. E nessuno ha mai dimostrato di saperlo meglio rispetto ad *Angelo Sodano*, cardinale che nella storia della *Chiesa *verrà ricordato per aver chiesto durante il conclave come volesse essere chiamato, da *Papa*, l’appena eletto *Joseph Ratzinger*. E anche per aver presentato le dimissioni da segretario di Stato un annetto dopo, per “sopraggiunti limiti di età”.
*UNA STORIA FAMOSA* – Verrà ricordato meno, invece, per altre imprese che gli vengono ogni tanto attribuite. L’ultima, quella di aver avuto un ruolo nelle questioni dello *Ior *per la questione dell’antiriciclaggio. Proprio quella che viene ricordata oggi a proposito dell’avviso di garanzia ricevuto dall’attuale presidente, *Ettore Gotti Tedeschi*, e dal direttore generale dell’*Istituto per le Opere di Religione*,* Angelo Cipriani*, e del sequestro di 23 milioni di euro ancora oggi bloccati su un conto di una filiale romana del *Credito Artigiano*. La storia è ormai famosa:  di mezzo c’è la movimentazione di 23 milioni di euro, depositati su un conto dello Ior presso il *Credito *e destinati alla* J.P. Morgan Frankfurt* (20 milioni) e alla *Banca del Fucino* (3 milioni). Dal *Credito *chiedono la destinazione e il rispetto della normativa antiriciclaggio, dal *Vaticano *non rispondono neppure e allora la banca italiana fa partire la segnalazione alla *Banca d’Italia*, da cui parte l’indagine per riciclaggio in cui oggi i vertici operativi dell’istituto vaticano sono coinvolti.
*…CON UN RISVOLTO IGNOTO* – Meno famosa è invece la curiosa circostanza che vuole che il *Credito Valtellinese*, la banca che possiede il Credito Artigiano da cui è partita la segnalazione a *Bankitalia *che ha fatto nascere l’inchiesta per riciclaggio, abbia come presidente un membro del consiglio di sovraintendenza dello Ior, uno dei due organismi che, insieme alla Commissione cardinalizia di Vigilanza (dove ci sono *Tarcisio Bertone, Telesphore Placidus Toppo, Odilo Pedro Scherer, Jean Louis Tauran e Attilio Nicora*), ovvero *Giovanni De Censi*, che condivide il posto nel Consiglio di sovrintendenza, con *Ronald* *Schmitz*, *Carl Anderson e Manuel Soto Serrano*;* Massimo Tulli *è il vice di *Cipriani*.
*TEDESCHI PASSAVA PER CASO* – Così come meno nota è la circostanza che vuole *Gotti Tedeschi *pronto a precisare ai pm che non è sua una delle due firme presenti sui fax con cui venne ordinato di fare i bonifici e che l’altra è sicuramente di *Cipriani*. Nel verbale il presidente dello Ior ipotizza che l’altra firma possa essere del vice-direttore *Tulli*. Quindi aggiunge di avere saputo delle operazioni dal* Sole 24 Ore*: “Io leggo su ‘Ventiquattr’ore’ di questa inadempienza, chiamo immediatamente Cipriani e tutto quello che da questo momento io so me lo ha detto Cipriani, d’accordo?”. *Gotti Tedeschi* invita piu’ volte i magistrati a rivolgere le domande tecniche sul funzionamento dello *Ior *al *dg*. “Se a me mancasse la confidenza e la fiducia in Cipriani, non saprei più a chi darla – sottolinea a un certo punto -  In dieci mesi io non ho avuto il tempo di valutare anche la qualita’ delle persone, ho dovuto identificarmi dando fiducia a qualcuno, senno’ come fa un presidente a orientare le scelte strategiche di un’istituzione di cui nessuno sa niente, unica al mondo. Non si studia a scuola che cosa e’ lo Ior”.


Continua a leggere>>



http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/95588/lombra-sodano-dietro-riciclaggio/

​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Novembre 2010)

Questo articolo è brillantissimo ... una bellissima presa in giro di chi si è trovato con le mani nel sacco e divertente per noi lettori, se non si trattasse di uno scandalo senza paragoni.

Forse, qualcuno si chiederà gli origini della mafia di oggi. Conviene approfondire e smontare questa organizzazione che si nasconde abilmente, ma non troppo, all'ombra della Chiesa. Che purtroppo non è estranea e/o inconsapevole.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questo articolo è brillantissimo ... una bellissima presa in giro di chi si è trovato con le mani nel sacco e divertente per noi lettori, se non si trattasse di uno scandalo senza paragoni.
> *
> Forse, qualcuno si chiederà gli origini della mafia di oggi.* Conviene approfondire e smontare questa organizzazione che si nasconde abilmente, ma non troppo, all'ombra della Chiesa. Che purtroppo non è estranea e/o inconsapevole.


C'e' un libro che doremmo leggere tutti:



*Osso, Mastrosso e Carcagnosso: all’origine della mafia*
 
By Docmafie – 23 agosto 2010*Posted in:
*'Ndrangheta, Camorra, Cosa Nostra, Libri, Lombardia, Mafia pugliese









Le immagini di* Enzo Patti*, lo scritto di *Enzo Ciconte*, le parole di un magistrato antimafia come *Vincenzo Macr*ì, il telaio sul quale è stato posto con dovizia di particolari e quasi a sintesi di decennali conoscenze dall’ex presidente delle commissioni antimafia regionale e nazionale, *Francesco Forgione*. Tutto questo per raccontare una leggenda che tanto leggenda pare non sia, ed è quella della nascita delle tre più pericolose organizzazioni mafiose del nostro Paese, mafia, ‘ndrangheta e camorra, su quello che all’epoca era un isolotto, nel mare delle Egadi a Favignana. Si parla di riti, ma anche di realtà criminale, forte, marcata, negli accenti, nelle violenze e oggi nelle infiltrazioni.
*Osso, Mastrosso e Carcagnoss*o i “fondatori”, che in comune con i mafiosi di oggi hanno anche il verbo e il comportamento, che come i moderni mafiosi insistono nel ritrovare tra le pagine delle sacre scritture, della bibbia, mafiosi che chiudono lettere in cui ordinano vendette sanguinose salutandosi in nome di Madonne e Santi. Mafiosi come il capo mafia di Mazara, Andrea Manciaracina, ma non solo lui, avrebbero usato la bibbia, sottolineandone alcuni passaggi per fare passare all’esterno alcuni messaggi. Mafiosi come il latitante di Castelvetrano, Matteo Messina Denaro, che nel giorno dell’anniversario della morte del padre, il “campiere” capo mafia, il “padrino” Francesco Messina Denaro, fece pubblicare un necrologio citando versetti del vangelo di San Matteo.
*Leggenda? Mica tanto.* *Nicola Calipari* l’uomo dei servizi morto in Iraq salvando dal sequestro la giornalista Giuliana Sgrena, in Australia addirittura andò a trovare uno dei codici della ‘ndragheta. Osso, Matrosso e Carcagnosso erano tre cavalieri di Toledo che nel 1400 ripararono a Favignana dopo che col sangue avevano lavato l’onore violato della sorella, a Favignana restarono in cella per 30 anni. I segni della dominazione spagnola restano ancora ben visibili in una parte dell’isola dove è stato trovato, grazie anche alle ricerche di un sacerdote, un trono, e anche delle stanze, alcune adibite a celle e a luoghi di tortura. Da quella detenzione la leggenda racconta che i tre uscirono con saperi diversi ma con un comune denominatore, Osso restò in Sicilia spargendo il sapere mafioso di Cosa Nostra, Carcagnosso, andò a Napoli fondando lì la camorra, Mastrosso, si fermò in Calabria a fondare la ‘ndrangheta, forse quella riuscita meglio perché per secoli è rimasta la meno vista, la più sommersa, delle organizzazioni criminali.Tutta leggenda? A leggere le poche righe di don Pietro Ulloa, procuratore generale di Trapani del 1838. ”Non vi è impiegato in Sicilia che non si sia prostrato al cenno di un prepotente e che non abbia pensato di trarre profitto dal suo ufficio. Questa generale corruzione ha fatto ricorrere il popolo a rimedi oltremodo strani e pericolosi. Vi ha in molti paesi delle Fratellanze, specie di sette che diconsi partiti, senza riunione, senz’altro legame che quello della dipendenza da un capo, che qui è un possidente, là unt arciprete. Una cassa comune sovviene ai bisogni, ora di far esonerare un funzionario, ora di conquistarlo, ora di proteggere un funzionario, ora di incolpare un innocente…al centro di tale stato di dissoluzione evvi una capitale …città nella quale vivono 40 mila proletari, la cui sussistenza dipende dal lusso e dal capriccio dei grandi. In questo umbelico di Sicilia si vendono gli uffici pubblici, si corrompe la giustizia, si fomenta l’ignoranza”.Era il 1838, ma potrebbe ancora essere il 2010.


_Da __Libera informazione_

http://www.docmafie.it/2010/08/23/ndrangheta/osso-mastrosso-carcagnosso-origine-mafia/



* Saviano ne ha parlato lunedi scorso a Vieni via con me:*

http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-c54f3a3b-8510-4b5c-8416-836ac563dedb.html​


----------



## Mari' (27 Novembre 2010)

*Traffico di organi in Kosovo. Mafia albanese e ’ndrangheta coinvolte?*







in un mio precedentre articolo su un hobby macabro di alcuni facoltosi connazionali che durante la guerra tra etnie nell'*ex* *Jugoslavia*, andavano in *Croazia* a fare la caccia all'uomo. In pratica, annoiati di spappolare i fagiani, si dilettavano a sparare ai serbi-croati detenuti dalle milizie Ustascia. *Milizie che erano finanziate dallo IOR*. 

    Purtroppo in quelle terre avveniva altro. Un qualcosa, forse, ancora più inquietante.

Prima e durante il conflitto della NATO in Kosovo contro Milosevic del 1999, (guerra appoggiata anche dall'allora governo D'Alema) ia popolazione serba già conosceva la temuta "*Yellow* *house*", la chiamavano la casa gialla. *Era una struttura al confine con l'Albania dove gli uomini dell'UCK rapivano i serbi e li portavano in quell'edificio per operarli ed espiantare gli organi.
*
    Il Kosovo era ed è l'epicentro del traffico di organi. Un giro d'affari enorme, cifre da capogiro.

*Sul mercato nero un corpo umano vale più di due milioni di euro*, i reni posso essere venduti anche a cento mila euro, fegato e cuore addirittura un milione di euro ciascuno.

Fino a poco tempo fa si pensava che riguardasse solo alcuni stati Africani per magie nere, India, Pakistan e Afghanistan. Ora invece scopriamo che nel cuore della ex Iugoslavia, nella nazione nascente che abbiamo difeso tramite una brutale guerra, c'è questo orrore.

Qualche dubbio venne anche durante il conflitto quando si trovarono fosse comune di serbi, dove ai corpi mancavano organi importanti come cuore e fegato. Oppure quando nel 2001 le autorità serbe scoprirono che dall'ospedale psichiatrico di Methian Stimlje almeno quaranta malati sono spariti nel nulla.

Il Kosovo ora è uno Stato altamente corrotto ed è guidato dalla mafia albanese, non c'è uomo che ricopre un ruolo chiave in Kosovo che non risponda ai clan.

*Siamo sicuri che l'Italia non sia coinvolta in questo orrore? Sapete che la 'ndrangheta tra gli innumerevoli primati, ha anche quello della tratta delle schiave?* Collabora attivamente con la mafia albanese molto presente sul nostro territorio per il giro della prostituzione. La stessa mafia che fa traffico di organi dal Kosovo.

    Chissà se qualche magistrato stia indagando su questo fronte.


    PS La storia del traffico sugli organi in Kosovo l'ho reperita sul giornale _La voce delle voci _di novembre.




http://www.agoravox.it/Traffico-di-organi-in-Kosovo-Mafia.html


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Novembre 2010)

Putroppo non c'è nulla di divertente. Da quando la cassazione ha confermato e riconfermato il fermo dei coinvolti, ha indirettamente confermato gli illeciti dello IOR su tutti i fronti, e non solo di 20 milioni e rotti di Euro. Quel che vediamo è soltanto la punta dell'Iceberg, e la Chiesa risarcirà senza battere palpebre chiunque abbia qualcosa da aggiungere, perché se non lo facesse, salterebbe all'aria in un clamoroso botto che stiamo aspettando da molto - ma per motivi diversi.


----------



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2010)

*Wikileaks/ Lo scrittore Ennio montesi: perché non si parla del Vaticano?*

*Lo scrittore Ennio Montesi si rivolge a Julian Assange sui documenti segreti dei Nunzi Apostolici e dello IOR *

Giovedí 02.12.2010 17:48


*"Chiedo a Julian Assange perché il suo gruppo WikiLeaks non abbia pubblicato i documenti riguardanti lo Stato dittatoriale extracomunitario del Vaticano".* La domanda ad Assange arriva in una nota dallo scrittore Ennio Montesi il quale recentemente ha chiesto asilo politico al governo della Svezia. 



*"Dove sono i documenti segreti relativi ai carteggi tra i Nunzi Apostolici, cioè tra le ambasciate del Vaticano, presenti nei vari paesi, i rapporti con le diplomazie ed i governi di tutto il mondo?* Dove sono i documenti riservatissimi della banca offshore IOR, Istituto Opere Religiose, la più grande banca offshore appartenente allo Stato del Vaticano? Dove sono i rapporti confidenziali sulla politica interna ed estera redatti dall’efficientissimo servizio segreto denominato Santa Alleanza conosciuto con il nome di “Entità” e del servizio di controspionaggio denominato SP, Sodalitium Pianum, organizzazioni di intelligence facenti entrambi capo allo Stato del Vaticano, esattamente a Joseph Ratzinger e alla sua camarilla? Dove sono i documenti riguardanti gli innumerevoli crimini perpetrati dai preti pedofili della Chiesa cattolica e dello Stato del Vaticano presenti nelle varie nazioni, relativi o riconducibili al documento segreto Crimen Sollicitationis, per i quali le famiglie dei bambini abusati sessualmente dai preti hanno ottenuto e stanno richiedendo risarcimenti milionari per i danni subiti soprattutto negli Stati Uniti e in Europa?", conclude Ennio Montesi. 



*"Considerato che Julian Assange ha annunciato che prossimamente “toccherà alle banche” probabilmente verranno pubblicati da WikiLeaks anche i documenti relativi allo IOR *e di conseguenza i documenti che faranno luce sul crack del Banco Ambrosiano, sul cardinale Paul Marcinkus, sulle morti misteriose dei banchieri Roberto Calvi, Michele Sindona e dell’avvocato Giorgio Ambrosoli. Probabilmente WikiLeaks pubblicherà anche i documenti sulla scomparsa di Emanuela Orlandi, sul capo della banda della Magliana Enrico de Pedis, detto Renatino, sull’omicidio di Elisa Claps e sul triplice omicidio di Alois Estermann, comandante del corpo delle guardie svizzere, di Cédric Tornay, suo subordinato, e della moglie di Estermann, la venezuelana Gladys Meza Romero, assassinati in un palazzo della curia dentro alle mura del Vaticano". Attendiamo la prossima pubblicazione di WikiLeaks per sapere.


http://www.affaritaliani.it/politica/montesi_wikileaks021210.html


----------



## Mari' (29 Dicembre 2010)

*Banca vaticana: Ratzinger impone le norme antiriciclaggio*

*Banca vaticana: Ratzinger impone le norme antiriciclaggio*
Scritto da Emilio Fabio Torsello il 29 dicembre 2010



Dopo le indagini che hanno portato al congelamento di 23 milioni di euro e all’inchiesta a carico di Gotti Tedeschi, un *motu proprio* di *Benedetto XVI* in pubblicazione domani, impone alla Banca Vaticana (l’*Istituto per le Opere religiose*, Ior) di adeguarsi alle* normative europee sull’antiriciclaggio*, sottoscritte il 17 dicembre dello scorso anno con Bruxelles.


 Per l’istituto di credito della Santa Sede si tratta di una svolta. Da sempre considerato un’isola autonoma opaca, la decisione di Ratzinger potrebbe sconvolgere l’assetto interno della banca pontificia. L’applicazione dei regolamenti europei, infatti, sarà immediata. Per volontà di Ratzinger, inoltre, sarà istituita una speciale *autorità di controllo* chiamata a vigilare sull’applicazione delle normative in questione. In questo modo, il Vaticano potrebbe rientrare nella cosiddetta “*white list*” dell’*Ocse* e “normalizzerà” i rapporti con le banche nostrane.


 Altro punto fondamentale, *saranno coniati euro* con l’effigie di Oltretevere. Da sempre appannaggio dei collezionisti, la moneta papale inizierà ad essere usata nel commercio comune. La percentuale di euro diffusi sarà comunque minima perché prodotta in relazione alla popolazione dello Stato ma ogni anno potranno essere coniati fino a 2.300.000 euro con lo stemma vaticano.


*PRESENTE E PASSATO*

 Conti cifrati difficilmente riconducibili al reale possessore, una finanza interna fatta di autorizzazioni e diversi livelli di sicurezza, la decisione di Ratzinger è un passo fondamentale verso un regime di *trasparenza* interna dello Ior.


 Se si guarda al passato, agli scandali del *Banco Ambrosiano* ed *Enimont*, a figure ambigue come quella del vescovo *Paul Marcinkus* – a capo dello Ior dal 1971 al 1989, sotto  il pontificato di *papa Woytila*, più volte* indagato per riciclaggio*, *bancarotta fraudolenta* e chiamato in causa per la scomparsa di *Emanuela Orlandi* – ci si rende conto che nello scorso trentennio proprio lo Ior ha fatto parte di quella zona grigia italiana popolata da pidduisti, massoni, mafiosi e banchieri, in cui sono maturati numerosi scandali dai contorni ancora poco chiari.


 Quella di Ratzinger, dunque, è una vera e propria opera di “*pulizia interna*”, annunciata prima ancora della sua elezione a papa – durante la veglia pasquale del 2005 parlò di “*sporcizia all’interno della Chiesa*” – concretizzatasi nei fatti con la rimozione prima di monsignor *Degollado *– a capo dei Legionari di Cristo, accusato di pedofilia e “protetto” sotto il pontificato di Woytila – e poi con il “trasferimento” dalla direzione di Propaganda Fide al arcivescovado di Napoli – ancor prima delle indagini per corruzione che l’avrebbero coinvolto insieme a Diego Anemone e Guido Bertolaso – del cardinale *Crescenzio Sepe*. A questo si aggiungono i numerosi *appelli al perdono per i casi di pedofilia* maturati e cresciuti durante il pontificato di papa Woytila, per i quali Ratzinger ha già abolito ogni tipo di prescrizione del reato e invitato le diocesi a *collaborare con la magistratura*.


http://www.dirittodicritica.com/2010/12/29/ior-banca-vaticana-ratzinger-antiriciclaggio-10853/


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Dicembre 2010)

grazie


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2011)

*La beneficenza di Silvio: 25mila euro allo Ior, ai preti e ai piduisti*







21 gennaio 2011  *Lo dice Libero, mica noi. Che fornisce la lista delle donazioni del premier. Con molte sorprese*
 Nel tentativo – visti i risultati, un po’ disperato – di riabilitare l’immagine pubblica del leader ferito (mentre, al contempo, si pubblicano sullo stesso giornale per intero gli atti dell’invito a comparire trasmesso dalla procura di Milano: ma Feltri è fatto così) *Libero *ha confezionato una bella tabellina che ci racconta quanto è buono e quanto è bravo *Silvio Berlusconi,* presidente del Consiglio: perchè è vero che va a donne, e le paga (lo pensa Libero: “Non solo donnine”, è il titolo del pezzo), ma fa anche un sacco di beneficenza.
*BENEFICENZA? – *Purtroppo per Libero, evidentemente non si sono accorti di quello che andavano a scrivere.
 A forza di spulciare nei conti del Cavaliere, spuntano a sorpresa perfino le sue opere di misericordia, corporale e spirituale. Un elenco parziale, di cui Libero è riuscito a entrare in possesso, contabilizza a carità del presidente, in 8 milioni 724mila 26 euro e 6
centesimi. Qualche maligno dirà che per lui sono bruscolini. Basterebbe fare le dovute proporzioni per verificare che non è così. Comunque, sull’altro piatto della bilancia, pesano più di qualche migliaio di euro elargiti per pietà a qualche poveretta morta di fame.

Pagina:1



E infatti, la beneficenza ti salva e ti garantisce il paradiso. Su quella, non diremo niente.

*QUEI 25MILA EURO… - *Quando però nella lista delle presunte opere di bene di Silvio viene infilata qualcosa che non torna, quella, ci permettiamo di discuterla.

*




*Si lamentino pure, i cattolici adulti, del suo stile di vita giudicato riprovevole, mentre lui manda 25mila euro all’Istituto per le Opere di Religione, a Città del Vaticano.​Così scrive il cronista di Libero che, evidentemente, visto il tono, ha preso un piccolo scivolone, perchè l’Istituto per le Opere di Religione non è, nonostante il nome, un pio ente benefico, ma una (nota) banca. E’ lo *IOR*, la banca del Vaticano, recentemente investita da nuove polemiche per violazione delle norme sul riciclaggio e indagata da Bankitalia; sottoposta ad un controllo più rigido, in seguito, direttamente dal Papa. E nessuno può scordare il ruolo che ebbe nei fatti oscuri della Repubblica, nei misteri di Italia fra mafia, omicidio Sindona, morte di Papa Giovanni Paolo I e cardinal Marcinkus: nomi noti. Forse non a Libero, che, senza accorgersene, non soddisfatto di questa prima botta, si peggiora la vita. Nella pratica tabellina che Libero allega, sempre sulla voce “25mila euro all’Istituto per le Opere di Religione” c’è una parentesi: “(On. Renato Massari)”. All’attenzione di? Grazie a? Inviati a? Sia come sia, è evidente che a Libero non sono andati a controllare, perchè altrimenti si sarebbero resi conto che non era proprio il caso di mettere in pagina quella donazione con quel nome.

Pagina:2


*PRIMA REPUBBLICA – *Infatti, Renato Massari – sempre che non si tratti di un omonimia: ma non risultano altri Renato Massari assurti al ruolo di onorevole, dalle nostre ricerche – è un noto ex-piduista. Protagonista del sottobosco socialista della Milano da bere, coinvolto in varie vicende poco chiare.Con Renato Massari si va all’ archeologia dei politici chiacchierati. L’ ex padre.padrone del Psdi, da qualche tempo approdato nel Psi, reca al petto un medagliere da veterano. E tra quelli che hanno inaugurato la stagione della politica come mestiere. A lui si deve la trasformazione della clientela in industria del consenso. Sua e’ la messa a punto della strategia dell’ interessamento. Il favore, la pratica, il permesso, sono state le armi con cui Massari ha vinto per decenni battaglie. In aggiunta, la versione aggiornata ai tempi del cadeau elettorale, gia’ sperimentata nella Napoli di Lauro: un buono.benzina, in cambio della preferenza.​Il ritrattino poco lusinghiero lo faceva, allora, il Corriere della Sera. Definito “il padre padrone del Psdi” a Milano, grande gestore di pacchetti di tessere, tipico ritratto da stereotipo di politico di prima Repubblica. E, dicevamo, piduista. Ma non uno qualunque: “Tessera n.2172, vicesegretario” della Loggia. Dunque, e lo mette in pagina Libero, Silvio Berlusconi ha destinato 25mila euro, ipotizziamo, ad un conto nella banca più inaccessibile ed esclusiva d’Italia all’attenzione dell’On.Renato Massari, politico del Psdi nella prima Repubblica, ras delle preferenze e fratello libero massone di Silvio Berlusconi – anche lui, toccherà sottolinearlo, iscritto alla loggia di Licio Gelli. Insomma: forse, quelli di Feltri, hanno commesso un piccolo errore, stamattina.


Pagina:3


http://www.giornalettismo.com/archi...nza-di-silvio-25mila-euro-a-preti-e-piduisti/


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2011)

*Quando lo Ior difendeva i ricchi da fisco e comunisti*

*“Quando lo Ior difendeva i ricchi da fisco e comunisti”

* * Un esposto del Codacons alla procura di Roma riapre una pagina di storia vaticana che il papa vorrebbe chiudere. Il sospetto è che la Santa Sede assumesse la proprietà fittizia di immobili solo per evitare le tasse*

                    La storia è complicata e apparentemente marginale. Però è molto significativa, e non a caso è finita sulla scrivania di *Nello Rossi*, il procuratore aggiunto della Repubblica di Roma, che dallo scorso settembre indaga per violazione delle norme anti-riciclaggio sullo Ior, la banca vaticana, alla quale sono stati sequestrati 23 milioni di euro al centro di operazioni definite dagli investigatori “sospette”.

L’esposto presentato da* Carlo Rienzi*, presidente dell’associazione dei consumatori Codacons, prende le mosse da una microscopica causa per sfratto finita in Cassazione dopo otto anni di lite. L’inquilino sfrattato, ricostruendo i passaggi di proprietà della casa presa in affitto nel 1978, ha scoperto che una notevole massa di beni immobili, di proprietà della famiglia Sacchetti, hanno fatto avanti e indietro in modo quantomeno acrobatico tra il portafoglio dei ricchissimi e noti proprietari e quello dello Ior.

Tutto inizia nel 1973. La Tarquinia spa, società che conteneva una lunga lista di immobili della famiglia Sacchetti, decide di donare tutto il suo patrimonio allo Ior. La donazione è fatta dall’amministratore unico della società, Luigi Mennini, omonimo del *Luigi Mennini *che era braccio destro di monsignor Paul Marcinkus al vertice dello Ior e fu arrestato nel 1981 per il crac Sindona e nel 1987 per il crac Ambrosiano. Oggetto della donazione, tra l’altro, 800 ettari di terreni nel comune di Tarquinia (Vt) e svariati appartamenti nella Capitale.

Secondo Rienzi si trattò di una donazione fittizia, e adesso toccherà ai magistrati valutare la fondatezza dell’accusa, mentre il senatore dell’Italia dei Valori Elio Lannutti ha presentato un’interrogazione parlamentare suggerendo che l’Agenzia delle Entrate valuti i profili di evasione fiscale di tutta la vicenda. L’evasione fiscale non si prescrive.

Il punto è che tutto lascia pensare a una donazione con l’elastico. Nel 1988, quindici anni dopo la donazione, la Tarquinia spa ha lanciato un aumento di capitale da 200 a 775 milioni di lire, interamente sottoscritto dallo Ior con il conferimento di immobili provenienti dalla donazione della stessa Tarquinia. Lo Ior diventa dunque azionista di maggioranza della società.

Ma dalle carte faticosamente messe insieme dallo studio Rienzi emerge che nel 1998, secondo un atto notarile, il signor Giulio Sacchetti risulta unico proprietario del capitale della Tarquinia srl, pari a 775 milioni come dieci anni prima quando azionista di maggioranza era diventato lo Ior.

Il Codacons non è stato in grado di risalire al meccanismo con cui lo Ior è uscito dalla proprietà della Tarquinia. Forse una banale compravendita. In ogni caso Rienzi ipotizza, e quindi segnala alla Procura della Repubblica di Roma, il reato di “omessa/parziale dichiarazione delle plusvalenze”. Infatti lo Ior, in base al Trattato tra Italia e Santa Sede del 1929 e a una serie di leggi conseguenti e successive, non paga nessun tipo di tassa sugli immobili: niente imposte dirette (sul reddito), niente Invim (tassazione del maggior valore) o imposta di registro al momento della compravendita, e via esentando.

Secondo l’accusa di Rienzi (che rimane tutta da dimostrare) lo Ior avrebbe svolto in passato un ruolo prezioso per i grandi proprietari immobiliari vicini alla Curia vaticana: assumeva fittiziamente la proprietà dei beni in modo da sottrarli alle grinfie del fisco. Negli anni Settanta, secondo il presidente del Codacons, parcheggiare i patrimoni sotto l’ombrello del Vaticano serviva anche a esorcizzare i timori legati all’avanzata elettorale del Pci (timori forse ingiustificati, ma nondimeno presenti in larga parte della plutocrazia capitolina).

Lo scorso 30 dicembre il papa ha pubblicato un Motu proprio , equivalente a una legge, per adeguare la Santa sede agli standard occidentali in materia di “prevenzione e contrasto delle attività illegali in campo finanziario e monetario”. La commissione cardinalizia che sovrintende alle attività dello Ior ha dato espressa delega al presidente Ettore Gotti Tedeschi per adeguarsi alle nuove norme della trasparenza papale.

da _Il Fatto quotidiano_ del 2 marzo 2011
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...ifendeva-i-ricchi-da-fisco-e-comunisti/94641/

:mrgreen:


----------

